# Will Switchback bikes make it?



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I got an email from switchbackbikes.com today advertising their business. I'm not sure how they got my email address, but I still went to their site to check out the business. They want to show a behind the scenes look at the bike industry. They're running a crowd funding campaign and need at least 50 orders to start production. 

Do you think switchback will still be around 5 years down the road? 
Although it would be good for consumers (more competition, behind the scenes look at the industry), I don't think they'll last long for a number of reasons:

- They're already likely breaking the law sending unsolicited email (Can SPAM act). That shows desperation.

- They don't offer anything proprietary. At least as far as I can tell. The frames are strait from a Tawain distributor who the owner has only contacted remotely.

- The owner doesn't seem to be putting in a lot of money to start the company (crowd funding, skyping instead of traveling to Taiwan). 

- I'm not a fan of the design or logo. Just my personal tastes, but I feel it goes a long when consumers are spending serious $ on bikes.

- I'm not sure why someone would gamble with them instead of going with a reputable or buying direct from Asia.

- The owner wasn't successful at running a bike shop and hasn't been employed for sometime. He does sound like a nice, honest guy but that doesn't equal success.

Anyway, just curious how others feel. Would be interesting too if the owner replies, being a mountain bike enthusiast, I'm sure he's on this forum.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

There is a 3-year warranty, transferrable to a new owner. See the link to the PDF here:
29er | 27.5 | Full-Suspension - Switchback Bikes

But yeah, I don't see a single thing on the web site as to why I should buy his brand over some other. I guess if you have money and want something that no one else on your trail has....

He has devoted a lot of time and money to the web site, prototypes, etc. I hope he is wildly successful and his bikes make a lot of people happy.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Pick out a frame from a catalog and start your own kicksarter campaign, it has about the same chances of success. You have to have very deep pockets to keep a company afloat once the warranty issues start and it has been the demise of more than one well funded bike "company".


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

DennisF said:


> There is a 3-year warranty, transferrable to a new owner. See the link to the PDF here:
> 29er | 27.5 | Full-Suspension - Switchback Bikes
> 
> But yeah, I don't see a single thing on the web site as to why I should buy his brand over some other. I guess if you have money and want something that no one else on your trail has....
> ...


I don't know if he spent a lot of time on the web site, it doesn't look that impressive. And as for the prototypes he probably pick them out of a catalogue. Not saying he hasn't worked on it but it doesn't appear that way from the web site. $100 for one year of hosting and a program like wordpress that is a free online web site builder and any one can do it.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

bank5 said:


> I got an email from switchbackbikes.com today advertising their business. I'm not sure how they got my email address, but I still went to their site to check out the business. They want to show a behind the scenes look at the bike industry. They're running a crowd funding campaign and need at least 50 orders to start production.
> 
> Do you think switchback will still be around 5 years down the road?
> Although it would be good for consumers (more competition, behind the scenes look at the industry), I don't think they'll last long for a number of reasons:
> ...


@Bank5 - sorry for the delay replying to this....I am never on this forum. To answer some of your questions:
- how I got your e-mail address/sending SPAM.....the e-mail list I used is the opted-in customer list from the Bike Shop (Hammerhead Bikes). I offered several big Giveaways (Niner AIR9 Carbon, Santa Cruz Tallboy, Industry Nine Wheels) so my guess is you signed up for one of those Giveaways and that's how you opted-in. 
I definitely didn't purchase an e-mail address list....that crap annoys the hell out of me too 

- To find out a little more about me and if I'm "legit" do a search for the Hammerheadbikes user name and you will see my "history" on mtbr and here are some customer reviews from when the shop was open Hammerheadbikes Oklahoma Bike Shop Reviews

- I have met the Manufacturers in Taiwan in person as well. The majority of communication (by all Brands working w/ factories overseas) is via e-mail & Skype. That is just the reality of how you get business done w/ Taiwan.

- I tried putting a lot of money into a business....it ultimately didn't succeed and I lost a ton of money (along with a couple of my investors). I still struggle w/ the personal feeling of failure and that people other than myself lost their hard earned $$. That is one of the harsh realities of owning a business.

- check out our Blog 29er | 27.5 | FSR - Switchback Bikes ...it gives insight on going direct to China versus a Brand working w/ a Manufacturer in Taiwan. There is a big difference.

- Having picked myself back up off the pavement...the approach I am taking with the Switchback Brand is one that gives the business the best chance of "making it". Of course only time will tell.

- On a buyer confidence level....the majority of the overhead I have incurred is on the back-end to protect buyers from getting hosed if the business has to shut down. I have information about that on the products page 29er | 27.5 | Full-Suspension - Switchback Bikes

- I didn't hose any customers out of their $$ when I had to close down the shop and I have things set up so that won't happen with the Bike Brand either.

Thank you very much for reaching out and voicing your concerns.....

Scott Robertson


----------



## Gmonkey (Jul 16, 2010)

I have sent my money and purchased a Revel 7 XX1 from Switchback bikes. I can say that Scott has been great to work with. He has kept me in the loop about everything. Any questions that I have had Scott has responded almost immediately. 

I did my research before I sent my money and I feel totally safe doing so.

Will Switchback make it? I don't know, I hope so. I really like his approach to starting his business. 

Some of the post on here are a bit nit picky and absurd. Look if you don't like something don't buy it! the posts about his web site are just lame, super flashy web sites do not equal good customer service or good product.

I have also started and failed at a couple businesses but hey I tried and will do so again. Starting a business is hard work! That may be news for some of you. Keeping one running and being profitable is even more so. Scotts approach to this is really refreshing and I think it is a great way start.

I'll say it again, I don't know if Switchback will ultimately "make it" but I think Scott is honest and driven and is offering a bike with a great kit for a reasonable if not great price. Price the same kits on other bike brands you will spend about $2000.00 more.

The bike community is pretty small and when you break it down to just the mountain bike community it is extremely small. Once you tarnish your name while running a small business in this industry, that's it. 

Again if you don't feel comfortable with purchasing this bike or don't like the way it looks. Don't buy it. Nobody is forcing you to. Stop whining and go ride! 

-Andy


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Gmonkey said:


> I have sent my money and purchased a Revel 7 XX1 from Switchback bikes. I can say that Scott has been great to work with. He has kept me in the loop about everything. Any questions that I have had Scott has responded almost immediately.
> 
> I did my research before I sent my money and I feel totally safe doing so.
> 
> ...


Uhmmmmm, nit picky? Absurd? Dude, this is a company that did the Zombie Resurrection out of the ashes of yet another failed company and you think its "nit picky" to question it? It's obvious that you are a shill for the company, maybe even a sock puppet of the owner so you have no credibility. And as a point of order, you have not purchased anything other than a promise. Shades of Iron Horse me thinks. Good luck to you and the bike company but I'll opt out of this one. Oh, its whinning not wining.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

They look pretty nice. But there is a lot of competition out there. 

I imagine that a new brand like that would do best by getting some floor space in a shop next to some of the big brands. People come in to buy a Trek or Specialized, and then see the Switchback for less money and/or better spec.

Bang for the buck is what will sell it. It seems that that works better with some hands on visibility than with Internet sales.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

AZ said:


> , its whinning not wining.


It's Whining, not whinning or wining.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> It's Whining, not whinning or wining.


Notted.


----------



## Gmonkey (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok fine, don't buy one. Nobody cares! Oh sorry for the spelling mistake DUDE. 

I'm not a shill or sock puppet for the company. I think its absurd for people to get this fired up about something they don't want to buy in the first place. People just come onto a forum (pick one any one) a bash something just to do so. 

I have never met Scott in person and have only dealt with him through email about the bike. I may lose my 4 grand, but I really don't think that will happen. I will post pics once I receive my bike.

Yes people fail in business that's part of it. Every successful company/person out there has failed at least once probably more.


----------



## Gmonkey (Jul 16, 2010)

Smilinsteve don't say Specialized! They might sue you


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Gmonkey said:


> Ok fine, don't buy one. Nobody cares! Oh sorry for the spelling mistake DUDE.
> 
> I'm not a shill or sock puppet for the company. I think its absurd for people to get this fired up about something they don't want to buy in the first place. People just come onto a forum (pick one any one) a bash something just to do so.
> 
> ...


Failing while using other peoples money is the part that gives me pause. Have fun Dude.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

AZ said:


> Failing while using other peoples money is the part that gives me pause. Have fun Dude.


Duuuuude


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

AZ said:


> Failing while using other peoples money is the part that gives me pause. Have fun Dude.


AZ - maybe I wasn't clear enough about the investors losing money. 3 of us opened the shop together, all three of us invested in the business, and ultimately all 3 of us lost money. All 3 of us feel the same way about the other losing money...it sucks for all of us. Nobody was "using other people's money" like we were auditioning for the next American Greed.

If you are trying to infer that a customer would lose their money by purchasing a frame/bike from me, go check out Paypal's Buyer Protection Programs.

Thank you for your feedback, always good to see different perspectives....Scott


----------



## Gmonkey (Jul 16, 2010)

AZ said:


> Notted.


*noted


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Paypal protection is null after 45 days. See the HBC debacle.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

AZ said:


> Paypal protection is null after 45 days. See the HBC debacle.


I have experienced first hand issuing a refund (at Paypal's request/instruction) to someone 90+ days after purchase, so you might double check that.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

I see no reason for all the hostility around here. More competition is better for the consumer. 

And even if the brand doesn't ultimately take off, worst case scenario this is the mother of all group buys. Close to OEM prices on everything.

Best of luck Scott, I hope you can make this work.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

sly3 - HA! Love it....and yes, very true. Thanks for throwing out the positive vibes.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Switchback Bikes said:


> I have experienced first hand issuing a refund (at Paypal's request/instruction) to someone 90+ days after purchase, so you might double check that.


That was you issuing, if its a dispute filed by the buyer there is no protection after 45 days. You are representing your side of it, not both. Let the facts be clear. If this goes sideways most people may have zero recourse. Sorry but I've seen all the rainbows and Unicorns offered up in the bike industry and am very callous to it. Call me a skeptic but full disclosure of all the facts is in order.

From the Paypal site:


Buyers must raise a dispute within 45 days of a single PayPal payment for the full price of the item. If no satisfactory response is received from the seller, a claim must be filed within 20 days of raising the dispute


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Bear in mind this name is wildly popular in North Vermont, from a Pub-Only unfiltered Ale to something now bottled - Switchback Ale I have drank a lot of this stuff.








...not saying _anything_ other than you already have the potential to be losing overhead.

Best of luck for the New Year.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

AZ said:


> That was you issuing, if its a dispute filed by the buyer there is no protection after 45 days. You are representing your side of it, not both. Let the facts be clear. If this goes sideways most people may have zero recourse. Sorry but I've seen all the rainbows and Unicorns offered up in the bike industry and am very callous to it. Call me a skeptic but full disclosure of all the facts is in order.
> 
> From the Paypal site:
> 
> ...


AZ - And that entire process can take a lot longer than 45-days....so we are both right.....now let's move on.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Haint said:


> Bear in mind this name is wildly popular in North Vermont, from a Pub-Only unfiltered Ale to something now bottled - Switchback Ale I have drank a lot of this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Will check them out.....maybe there needs to be a Double Complete Switchback Team


----------



## Gmonkey (Jul 16, 2010)

Well put!


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmmm, pre buys, shills, and sock puppets. Sounds like the old Iron Horse days. Call me skeptical.


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

I'm just wondering what differentiates Switchback from other brands. The design looks pretty standard. The one selling point I could imagine would be direct-to-customer sales making it cheaper, but the MSRP isn't really low enough. For instance, the Unveil9 MSRP is $1399. Currently, Bikeman sells the 2013 Kona Satori for $1559. The Switchback is only $160 cheaper. However, they are selling the 2012 Satori for $1000.

So assuming that I was price sensitive and in the market for an AM 29er, I'd be looking for discounted last year's models and would bypass Switchback. I've noticed that Niners seem to get blown out pretty regularly - Jenson is currently selling FS Niners (JET9, WFO9 and RIP9) for under $1000! 

It's a really tough market out there for mountain bikes. You really need to do something to distinguish yourself from the pack but that's gonna take genius level engineering because mountain bikes have become pretty refined. The only "innovation" in mountain bike design lately has been 27.5 wheels and short rear/slack front geometry and Surly's mid fat stuff (Krampus, new Instigator). Not really all that revolutionary.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^ You got my attention with a FS Niner on Jenson for under $1000. However, the lowest price FS Niner on their site currently is $2099.


----------



## hsvcrew (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't spend anytime on this site but I'm surprised that any true hardcore mtn biker wouldn't fully support and cheer Scott on with his latest Switchback Bikes venture. I bought a Niner Jet9 RDO from Scott when he owned Hammerhead bikes, as did most of the people I know. Not only did Scott provide the best customer service when I purchased my bike, he stood behind it even after he sold his previous business. 

When I cracked the frame on my RDO, I spent a month working through the local Niner dealer trying to get a warranty replacement with absolutely no progress. Scott heard through the grapevine that I was having trouble and he personally volunteered to address my warranty issue and I had a brand new Niner at my doorstep in less than a week. I can't even count on how many of the guys I ride with have cracked their RDO frames or had other (factory) issues and Scott was all over it with superior customer service.

Scott is fanatical and passionate about mtn biking and supporting the sport and his customers/friends.

Those of you that have posted the question on why would you buy a bike from Scott, I can tell you that I would not want to buy from anyone else. I suspect that anyone who has bought a bike from Scott in the past would feel the same. Wrt the question about SwitchBack Bikes, Scott's new venture is Full Disclosure. This might make many of you feel uncomfortable (buying a bike vs "the marketing hype") but he is disclosing all the hidden secrets of the bike industry.

Whether you choose to buy a bike from SwitchBack or not, I would encourage you to support Scott's efforts in anyway you can. He sets a standard in customer service and passion to the sport which everyone in this business should aspire to.

If you choose to buy a bike from Scott, my experience is that he will do everything in his power to ensure you make a good choice and he will support you well beyond anyone I know.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

duplicate post sorry


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

huffster said:


> ^ You got my attention with a FS Niner on Jenson for under $1000. However, the lowest price FS Niner on their site currently is $2099.


He must have meant just for a frame.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

hsvcrew said:


> I don't spend anytime on this site


You just happened to sign up and find this thread?


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

Thor29 said:


> I'm just wondering what differentiates Switchback from other brands. The design looks pretty standard. The one selling point I could imagine would be direct-to-customer sales making it cheaper, but the MSRP isn't really low enough. For instance, the Unveil9 MSRP is $1399. Currently, Bikeman sells the 2013 Kona Satori for $1559. The Switchback is only $160 cheaper. However, they are selling the 2012 Satori for $1000.
> 
> So assuming that I was price sensitive and in the market for an AM 29er, I'd be looking for discounted last year's models and would bypass Switchback. I've noticed that Niners seem to get blown out pretty regularly - Jenson is currently selling FS Niners (JET9, WFO9 and RIP9) for under $1000!
> 
> It's a really tough market out there for mountain bikes. You really need to do something to distinguish yourself from the pack but that's gonna take genius level engineering because mountain bikes have become pretty refined. The only "innovation" in mountain bike design lately has been 27.5 wheels and short rear/slack front geometry and Surly's mid fat stuff (Krampus, new Instigator). Not really all that revolutionary.


I can tell you one thing that differentiates Switchbackbikes from other brands/dealers I have dealt with from my own personal experience in dealing with Scott and other dealers for nearly 20 years. My last 5 bikes were purchased from Scott when he owned Hammerhead bikes. He has a very good understanding of the industry and from what I have seen offers one of the best built bikes at the most competitive price. And to further this statement he will work with you to customize your bike more than any other dealer I have ever dealt with. Your bike will show up with the stem length you want, the chainring(s) you want, tires, grips, brakes, etc. You name it he will work with you to get your bike to you RIGHT to start with. I have never had this level of customer focus with any other shop ever. Usually it is buy the bike as is and then purchase additional parts to make the bike the way you want it and then try and sell off the stuff you don't want. He will go out of his way to make sure you are happy and responds back to inquiries quicker than any other shop I have ever dealt with.
Never once did he not keep his word even down to ship dates. If he got behind for whatever reason, he paid the extra shipping to keep his word. I have never had a shop get anywhere close to this level of customer service. That is why I have bought 5 bikes from him. 
After I told my friends about Scott and Hammerhead bikes, 6 additional bike sales were made. All through word of mouth. And when unfortunately some of us had warranty issues, the dreaded cracked seat tube on the Jet RDO, Scott was all over it trying to get us back on our bikes as quickly as possible. I emailed him on a Sunday (expecting to be ignored like many shops would do, particularly when out of business) and Scott forwarded my information to Niner that day. 3 days later I had a tracking number with the new frame on the way to my front porch. I had one friend that dealt with the local Niner bikeshop since Hammer Head was out of business and Niner told him that was what he had to do. It took the local shop well over a month to get a new front triangle with the old cable routing to him. My friend had to re-use his rear triangle and shock. He also had to do all the work himself. My frame on the other hand, handled through Scott, was completely replaced with the new revised RDO with the new cable routing, thru axle, etc. Took one week from my initial email to the time I had a new frame on my front porch. Phenomenal, unmatched. Even though he technically was no longer a Niner dealer and had nothing to gain other than doing the right thing, he contacted Niner and got my warranty taken care of better than any other dealer ever could have done. 
Regarding his new bike venture, I would not hesitate to sign on for one of these bikes if I were in the market for one. Scott has done nothing other than to be a man of his word and completely honest in all my dealings with him along with many of my friends. I am currently riding a Jet RDO and Rip RDO that I bought from Scott so I don't need any more bikes for the time being. The Reveal and Unveil look to be two really nicely equipped bikes with very competitive pricing. Given the 30 day no questions asked money back guarantee, 3 year TRANSFERABLE WARRANTY (try finding that somewhere), Paypal protection (not to mention the credit card you should use), Scotts willingness to work with you to get your bike to you the way you want it, I think you would be foolish to not give Switchback bikes a shot if you are in the market for a new bike. 
I like what Scott is doing by cutting out the middle man and getting us what we want&#8230;..a great bike at a great price!!! I really hope that Switchback bikes makes it. The bike industry needs a new approach and can certainly benefit from a person like Scott.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

syl3 said:


> I see no reason for all the hostility around here. More competition is better for the consumer.
> 
> And even if the brand doesn't ultimately take off, worst case scenario this is the mother of all group buys. Close to OEM prices on everything.
> 
> Best of luck Scott, I hope you can make this work.


Great point. Much better than the doubters and naysayers.


----------



## jceahodges (Jan 4, 2004)

epiphreddy said:


> Great point. Much better than the doubters and naysayers.


I'm one of the other guys (and friends of epiphreddy and hsvcrew) who have bought a bike from Scott when he had Hammerhead. Same experience - none better and especially when compared to the LBS's. My Jet9 RDO broke as well, Scott had already closed HH, so I went to the LBS. That got me a 5 week wait time and just a replacement main frame. I have not doubt that Scott would have scored me an entirely new frameset and 4 weeks quicker. Look, Scott is trying to live the American Dream of owning his own business doing something he loves - that takes guts and I applaud him for it. Not sure what a couple of folks on this thread have against that, but hey, each to his own. If I was in the market for a new bike, I would not hesitate whatsoever to buy one from Scott. I sincerely hope Switchback takes off and Scott makes a good living, but more importantly... has a absolute blast doing it. Go Scott go!


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't see it really taking off. Prices aren't good enough to take the risk and the bikes are to generic. Sounds like the crowd funding scheme is due to low capital so what happens if the proto types have a design flaw and crack. How will they cover warranty of them all? A 3 year warranty does you no good if they are out of business. 

Also the website could really use some work.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I would purchase one of theirs before anything from bikes duh rect.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

We have a fellow mountain biker trying to start a business and offering a new product. I would have hoped there would have been more well wishers and less nit picking from this community. 

We all know its a tough market. I'm sure the OP knows it as well as any of us. 

The bikes seem pretty cool to me. Carbon frames, horst link suspensions, modern geomety, tapered head tube, 12x142 rear dropout spacing, etc. All very viable design elements in todays market. 
WTF else do you want? Some goofy trademarked name for an insignificant design element?

Its hard to come up with something unique these days, but I would say the big boys "uniqueness" is more about marketing than significant engineering innovation.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> WTF else do you want?
> 
> 
> > More than a promise that they'll ship me a cheese burger on Tuesday if I'll pay for it today. Dude, the bicycle industry has seen more than its fair share of internet schemes, this is why people raise concerns. Then you have the shills start weighing in as always, business as usual. Its nothing more than a promise in thin air, if you feel so strongly about its success then pony up four thousand dollars and post up a scan of the Paypal receipt.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

One item that someone brought up earlier that Switchback neither confirmed nor denied - are the frames picked from a catalog?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

006_007 said:


> One item that someone brought up earlier that Switchback neither confirmed nor denied - are the frames picked from a catalog?


Catalog was the take away I got from the blog.

29er | 27.5 | FSR - Switchback Bikes

From the blog:

Off-The-Shelf:1. Time to get down to the business of finding the exact frame you are looking for. This is a really fun process because you get to peek behind the curtain and learn how the Bike Brand business works. You stay up late to view a lot of Bike Porn via Skype! Our Broker would find frames that met our criteria and then send the images to check out. It is really cool seeing what you envisioned several months before staring back at you in a HiRes photo.​


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

floydlippencott said:


> smilinsteve said:
> 
> 
> > WTF else do you want?
> ...


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

No one, has by any stretch or definition, has been slandered. And.... if they cant stand up to some scrutiny then they are surely doomed. Four thousand is a not inconsequential amount of money to float out there on nothing more than a promise. Look what happened with HBC, hundreds, maybe thousands of customers left hanging with no recourse what so ever. Let the shills have at it but there needs to a voice of reason and sanity in this. Too many pie in the sky schemes and to good to be true deals have brought us to this scenario.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*It's cool...bring the heat...*

Hey...all of this feedback and people's opinions...good and bad...are a good thing IMO.

I understand it isn't a traditional approach and it may scare people off. That's okay.

I have put things in place so nobody gets F'ed over....but I understand the skepticism as well.

Any other suggestions or comments are more than welcome...

Bring The Heat....I Can Take It


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Switchback Bikes said:


> Hey...all of this feedback and people's opinions...good and bad...are a good thing IMO.
> 
> I understand it isn't a traditional approach and it may scare people off. That's okay.
> 
> ...


You might consider addressing your reasons for picking the frames that you did on your site, why, what makes them a better choice, why not a single pivot etc. Flesh it out a bit, keeping in mind that not everyone that might consider opting to go this route has a lot of mtb experience and needs a certain amount of hand holding. Give them answers before they know they are questions. Educate them, it creates security. My two cents. Good luck.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

AZ said:


> You might consider addressing your reasons for picking the frames that you did on your site, why, what makes them a better choice, why not a single pivot etc. Flesh it out a bit, keeping in mind that not everyone that might consider opting to go this route has a lot of mtb experience and needs a certain amount of hand holding. Give them answers before they know they are questions. Educate them, it creates security. My two cents. Good luck.


Great suggestion....and you are correct.
I am actually working on this for a Blog post and will link it to the product pages.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Also you might try working on the website making it more professional. By that I mean putting in structure and put in a good site map. You can use wordpress it is free and easy to use. You want to put your best foot forward since you are asking for money up front. Right now your site looks a little unfinished.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

deke505 said:


> Also you might try working on the website making it more professional. By that I mean putting in structure and put in a good site map. You can use wordpress it is free and easy to use. You want to put your best foot forward since you are asking for money up front. Right now your site looks a little unfinished.


Another good suggestion....don't really have any experience with Wordpress....will investigate to see if they have some good Templates to start with....any suggestions on that front?

Using Build a Website - SpaceCraft right now....really good company....and they can do custom programming/designing, but I have delayed doing that to keep overhead down...part of the putting things in place so people don't get "F'ed" over if they hand over their $$ and the Brand doesn't make it.

Not spending $10k+ on a pimped out custom site = safety net if the Brand doesn't work or there are unforeseen warranty issues (something similar to the JET9 RDO seat tube cracks)....I have a strong warranty agreement in place w/ the manufacturer, but you can never be too safe....

Also, feel free to e-mail me direct w/ suggestions/ideas [email protected]


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Switchback Bikes said:


> Another good suggestion....don't really have any experience with Wordpress....will investigate to see if they have some good Templates to start with....any suggestions on that front?
> 
> Using Build a Website - SpaceCraft right now....really good company....and they can do custom programming/designing, but I have delayed doing that to keep overhead down...part of the putting things in place so people don't get "F'ed" over if they hand over their $$ and the Brand doesn't make it.
> 
> ...


Wordpress has tons of templates you can use. It is also very easy to do one self.

WordPress.com - Get a Free Blog Here

It is web based so you can work on it any where. Speak to your web host to see if they have it to upload automatically or if you have to do it manually. There are also a lot of how to vids on youtube.

This guy has tons of them and is pretty good

Tyler Moore - YouTube


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

Cobretti said:


> He must have meant just for a frame.


Yep, I should have made that more clear - I was only talking about the frame itself.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hmmm. Looks interesting, but what is the pricing?


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

deke505 said:


> Wordpress has tons of templates you can use. It is also very easy to do one self.
> 
> WordPress.com - Get a Free Blog Here
> 
> ...


Great info....thank you....


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Scott, 

on the Unveil 9, I'm seeing two frame variances - one with a top tube to seat tube brace/gusset, and one without. Is that a large (gusseted) and medium (not gusseted)?

They do look tempting. Also, do you think you could get some pics of built up bikes on your site? 

Thanks and good luck man!


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Thor29 said:


> Yep, I should have made that more clear - I was only talking about the frame itself.


Thor29 is spot on....some killer deals out there on previous model year Niner RIP9s & WFOs...2012 Kona Satoris....

When I had the bike shop we were actually an Authorized Online Dealer  /top 10 Dealer for Niner....what sank the Bike Shop definitely wasn't our core competency......29ers/online biz....

The RIP9, WFO are stellar riding bikes...Niner is a great company and I am a big fan of Niner and the whole crew over there.

If you are looking for a new frame, these deals are hard to pass up. Here are some links to make it easier for you if interested.
(Jenson is a great company as well)
2011 RIP9 Frame
2011 WFO9 Frame

Kona Satori here (Bikeman is a great outfit too...good peeps over there)
2012 Satori


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Hmmm. Looks interesting, but what is the pricing?


Pricing here 29er | 27.5 | Full-Suspension - Switchback Bikes

Thanks, Scott


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

jochribs said:


> Scott,
> 
> on the Unveil 9, I'm seeing two frame variances - one with a top tube to seat tube brace/gusset, and one without. Is that a large (gusseted) and medium (not gusseted)?
> 
> ...


Thank you jochribs!

Correct....Small doesn't have the toptube/seattube guessets....Med/Lrg/XL have the gusset.....added that to drop the standover height on the Lrg/XL sizes

Here is a pic of one of the early Unveil9 prototypes....has a XO 10spd build on it....production bikes will be XO1....









That's why I don't have it on the site yet....waiting for this production run of frames to take studio images of the exact build....XO1, Pike, etc

Thanks, Scott


----------



## lazbone (Dec 15, 2013)

Good luck on the endeavor, however, not to rain on your parade we can order the same bike on ebay and eat our cheezeburgers now.

29er MTB Frames Full Suspentision Mountain Bike Frames Full Carbon Bicycle Parts | eBay

Ican New 17 5 inch 29er MTB Bicycle Frame Carbon Suspension Mountain Bike Frame | eBay


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Those are clearly two different frames.


----------



## lazbone (Dec 15, 2013)

AZ said:


> Uhmmmmm, nit picky? Absurd? Dude, this is a company that did the Zombie Resurrection out of the ashes of yet another failed company and you think its "nit picky" to question it? It's obvious that you are a shill for the company, maybe even a sock puppet of the owner so you have no credibility. And as a point of order, you have not purchased anything other than a promise. Shades of Iron Horse me thinks. Good luck to you and the bike company but I'll opt out of this one. Oh, its whinning not wining.


Glad I'm not the only one who notices that Gmonkey most likely = switchback. I'm no linguist, but the writing styles seem awfully similar.

I hate to be a negative nancy, but it seems iffy.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Legitimate question: the reveals are a a single pivot but the Unveils use a FSR style pivot. How does this get around Specialized's patents? Or is this a bike that will only be available in countries where that patent doesn't stand?


----------



## padrefan1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

rockcrusher said:


> Legitimate question: the reveals are a a single pivot but the Unveils use a FSR style pivot. How does this get around Specialized's patents? Or is this a bike that will only be available in countries where that patent doesn't stand?


I thought Specialized's patents in connection to FSR had recently expired? I feel like I read this somewhere online, which also connected to many European frame companies that were 'suddenly' entering the USA market with their FSR-like designs that had been available overseas for ages. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I believe the patent expired at the end of '11.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

lazbone said:


> Good luck on the endeavor, however, not to rain on your parade we can order the same bike on ebay and eat our cheezeburgers now.
> 
> 29er MTB Frames Full Suspentision Mountain Bike Frames Full Carbon Bicycle Parts | eBay
> 
> Ican New 17 5 inch 29er MTB Bicycle Frame Carbon Suspension Mountain Bike Frame | eBay


@lazbone.....I appreciate the effort here, that took a little digging.....however they aren't the same frames and they aren't made by the same company.

Those frames are produced by a company in China that puts them out on the market under a bunch of different manufacturer names.....they all come from the same place, but under different "umbrellas" if you will.

I discuss the "off-the-shelf"/"open-mold" differences here The Pre-Prototype Stage - Switchback Bikes

There is a big difference in that manufacturer and our manufacturer....the manufacturing quality, and most importantly after-the-sell service.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

rockcrusher said:


> Legitimate question: the reveals are a a single pivot but the Unveils use a FSR style pivot. How does this get around Specialized's patents? Or is this a bike that will only be available in countries where that patent doesn't stand?


@rockcrusher - good question. The FSR patent expired April, 2013.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Any concerns about getting a letter from the lawyers at the big S?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jeffw-13 said:


> Any concerns about getting a letter from the lawyers at the big S?
> 
> View attachment 855090
> View attachment 855091


Those look nothing alike.


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Those look nothing alike.


Specialized's legal team has shown a willingness to proactively overreach recently.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Switchback Bikes said:


> @rockcrusher - good question. The FSR patent expired April, 2013.


Thanks, I had wondered about that. Considering their proclivity towards litigation I assumed you had already determined such just as you show 2 different methods of suspending the bike on your website I was wondering if you had the american market then the rest of the world market allocated or just using 2 different modes of suspension.


----------



## Gmonkey (Jul 16, 2010)

lazbone said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who notices that Gmonkey most likely = switchback. I'm no linguist, but the writing styles seem awfully similar.
> 
> I hate to be a negative nancy, but it seems iffy.


-lazbone- Nope not affiliated with Switchback bikes at all. Yes I have sent money to Scott to order my bike. You're right, you are not a linguist so apparently it's just slander. :nono:

Here is how I look at it, I'm pretty much buying the group and getting a frame. It's a great deal to me and that's all that matters. I also have now reservation the frame will preform well, as it's a proven design and it's rider not the bike.

I wish Scott the best and I do like how he is going about setting up his business.

I see why some would be skeptical and that's fine. I have safe guards in place to protect myself on purchases like this.

lazbone you can think what you want I'm not going to change your opinion, but you have made some wild accusations and you should be called out for them. The bike frame you show and state is the same thing you can buy on ebay is in no way the same frame. It takes all but two seconds to see that. I think you just like the attention.

Have a great day


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

rockcrusher said:


> Thanks, I had wondered about that. Considering their proclivity towards litigation I assumed you had already determined such just as you show 2 different methods of suspending the bike on your website I was wondering if you had the american market then the rest of the world market allocated or just using 2 different modes of suspension.


Yeah, they certainly do......

I am working on a Blog post to go in to more detail about the 2 different suspension platforms....but the quick answer:

The Reveal frames (the carbon single-pivot) are the best available option we found for Carbon FS frames from the Manufacturers in Taiwan. We have seen a lot of frames live to check QC & field tested frames to check ride qualities/characteristics. The Reveal frames came out on top.

The Unveil frames (the alloy horst-link) are the best available option we found for those type frames.

Thanks


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

jeffw-13 said:


> Any concerns about getting a letter from the lawyers at the big S?


They are not similar logos.

The only concern I can force on myself is just what every other bike company, bike shop, or bike rider should be concerned about from them.

That they have a propensity to file completely unwarranted lawsuits to try to bully people around, just like we have all seen most recently w/ Cafe Roubaix & EPIX.....


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Subbing


----------



## lazbone (Dec 15, 2013)

Switchback Bikes said:


> @lazbone.....I appreciate the effort here, that took a little digging.....however they aren't the same frames and they aren't made by the same company.
> 
> Those frames are produced by a company in China that puts them out on the market under a bunch of different manufacturer names.....they all come from the same place, but under different "umbrellas" if you will.
> 
> ...


fwiw--- I didn't do any digging. It was already posted up over in the Cheap Chinese Frame thread. http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/dual-suspension-chinese-carbon-29er-737952-39.html

You just may want to hop over there and clarify.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

lazbone said:


> fwiw--- I didn't do any digging. It was already posted up over in the Cheap Chinese Frame thread. http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/dual-suspension-chinese-carbon-29er-737952-39.html
> 
> You just may want to hop over there and clarify.


I gotcha....thanks for the heads up...really appreciate it....will clarify


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*29er Steel HT | Made In USA vs. Taiwan*

Posted a glimpse of a future model we hope to introduce in 2014 on our FB Page and putting the decision in your hands.

Your votes will decide whether this model is Made In The USA or Taiwan









Thanks, Scott


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

Received an email that SB bikes has met their first manufacturer's minimum order. So glad that Scott is up and running. The bike industry needs more people like him!


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

epiphreddy said:


> Received an email that SB bikes has met their first manufacturer's minimum order. So glad that Scott is up and running. The bike industry needs more people like him!


Thank you! Very excited to bring the Reveal frames to market 29er | 27.5 | Full-Suspension - Switchback Bikes

A huge thank you to everyone that is helping us pioneer the Switchback Bikes Brand

Scott


----------



## tdavis (Jan 11, 2014)

I understand some people's concern about new companies, especially ones that utilize unconventional methods, but this is not the 1800s anymore. Crowd sourcing is becoming a common method for small business startups, and I think that all of us already know that giant box store corporations are not the way. Sure, not all new businesses make it but this model assures that orders (and thus money) a made before there are any large cash layouts. Without any real overhead or large initial investment, there is little reason to fail. 
Take Jay Levinthal as an example. He started Line skis and was very sucessful, eventually cashing in by selling out to K2. He jumped ship recently to bring his creative inspiration to market more quickly by starting a new company. His new venture, called J Skis, driven by preorders of limmited run skis produced under contract by a shop in Canada.
Low overhead and little investment means the company essentially is ahead of the breakeven point as soon as preorders meet manufacturing minimums. By selling direct he cuts out the middlemen and can offer lower prices for better quality skis. Sounds pretty cool to me.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow! How many shills does this thread need? The sheer number of them in this one makes a bikes direct thread look legit. :skep:


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

My dealings with Scott were always stellar. I wish him the best of luck!!!


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

epiphreddy said:


> My dealings with Scott were always stellar. I wish him the best of luck!!!


Maybe you should have opened another sock puppet account to post that.


----------



## tdavis (Jan 11, 2014)

Floydlippencotterrehatchamawhatever, sorry no sock puppet here, just a real live person from all the way across the country. What should really surprize everyone are the number if posts that you put up on this thread. Maybe try riding a bike or something. I hear that increases happiness. Good luck with that (although I feel certain that you will feel the need to post several more times your disbelief that several other people can really think for themselves and may actually disagree with you). Until then...


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

floydlippencott said:


> Maybe you should have opened another sock puppet account to post that.


floyddippedinshit, believe it or not but there are successful bike entrepreneurs in the industry that have start-ups that succeed based on great ideas, ingenuity, hard work, and proven integrity. Clearly something your negative pea sized brain can't comprehend.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

The unveil 9 looks sick! And the warranty is perfect for people like me that beat their gear up on a regular basis. Definitely a choice for hard riders.


----------



## Gumbi4Prez (Jan 2, 2014)

Does someone need a nap?


----------



## kenai (Feb 18, 2006)

Great perspective....unconventional methods scare some people, that's for sure.

#1 factor in success or failure of a biz, IMO, OVERHEAD. You can Gross $100M/Year, but are you actually making money?  Overhead determines that....


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

I have also had positive dealings with Scott. I was looking to buy one of the Hammerhead Thumper/130 X frames. They are the same as the Unveil 9. I didn't actually get the frame from him as I was able to get a better deal from an old Hammerhead distributor who still had stock. He encouraged me to take the better deal, and he will still offer the full warranty. The frame arrived Monday. I am taking it for a nice rocky East Coast shakedown ride tonight. I can't wait.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Captain_America1976 said:


> I have also had positive dealings with Scott. I was looking to buy one of the Hammerhead Thumper/130 X frames. They are the same as the Unveil 9. I didn't actually get the frame from him as I was able to get a better deal from an old Hammerhead distributor who still had stock. He encouraged me to take the better deal, and he will still offer the full warranty. The frame arrived Monday. I am taking it for a nice rocky East Coast shakedown ride tonight. I can't wait.


Heck yeah! Glad that worked out for you....the HH Thumper/130x frames are the same frame as the Switchback Unveil9. They are made by the same manufacturer and they agreed to let Switchback handle any potential warranty conflicts if needed.

This is the Blk/Blue version Switchback Unveil9 we are working on getting to production








This is the Black Ano Version


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Seems like a good guy to me.. good luck and keep at it, Scott!


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Seems like a good guy to me.. good luck and keep at it, Scott!


Couldn't agree more. How many other dealers would tell you to buy from the other dealer (to save you money) and then offer to still cover the warranty? :thumbsup:


----------



## GranaryCycles (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Jack Mclean here from Granary Cycles UK, the distributor from Switchback.

Scott notified me about this topic so thought I would chip in, in case there is any EU members on here looking for info.

I can only agree with the people on here about Scott, he's a great guy and very honest. Not met in person yet but had many discussions with him for months now.

We are hoping to have our first set of bikes thorough soon and I am very excited about these and the whole project, compared to the UK market these are very well priced for their spec, the big brands such as Santa Cruz, Yeti, Specialized etc don't come close. Warranty is brilliant, no other word for it!

There will always be people who wont like the brand, bikes or what ever but that's the same with everything, you can't please everyone. Even if we get a small margin, it's a start.

Hopefully those who have bought a bike or frame will enjoy it and come back again. 
If there is any members interested who are from Europe drop me a message and I will take care of it.

I will keep an eye on this thread .

Thanks
Jack


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Jack! Pumped to have you on board...pretty wild really...having distributors set up in The UK, EUR, NZ/AUS, & South Africa is beyond what I dreamt up when deciding to start-up a Bike Brand
Its really cool to see something start in your head/heart and watch it come alive globally.

29er | 27.5 | FSR - Switchback Bikes


----------



## Gmonkey (Jul 16, 2010)

For all the "experts" in this thread 
The manufacturer that produced the Hammerhead frames, now the Switchback Unveil9 frame, manufactures all of Kona's Mountain Bikes as well.

In fact, the front triangle of the Kona Satori and Hammerhead/Switchback front triangle is the exact same front triangle....I remember seeing this review on the "Thumper" First Rides: Hammerheadâ€™s Hard-Charging Thumper Trail Bike and people discovering they are the same frames except the HH/SB frame gets the FSR/Horst-Link treatment

A bunch of great reviews on the Kona Satori out there...&#8230;.think about how great the Switchback frame/bike will ride w/ an Horst link suspension design!

Trail Test: Kona Satori | Bicycling Australia

Kona Satori â€" First ride review - BikeRadar

Kona Satori - First ride and video review - BikeRadar

Kona Satori 29er Full Suspension Reviews - Mtbr.com

Kona Satori: Final Review


----------



## ngala24 (May 8, 2009)

I have been dealing with Scott since early 2011, and being based in South Africa he has always gone out of his way to help me source parts and frames even if he didn't stock them that weren't available here. Over the years I must have now bought and shipped 6 bikes, helmets and other parts without ever having a problem. It was very sad when I found out about his shop having to close as over the years we have become good friends, we have had many late night/early morning conversations not only about bikes and the industry but life and family. I look forward to the day I meet him in person.

When Scott approached me about switchback bikes and his business plan I never thought twice about throwing some pennies towards it and look forward continuing our friendship and now working together to try make the brand a success.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

ngala24 said:


> I have been dealing with Scott since early 2011, and being based in South Africa he has always gone out of his way to help me source parts and frames even if he didn't stock them that weren't available here. Over the years I must have now bought and shipped 6 bikes, helmets and other parts without ever having a problem. It was very sad when I found out about his shop having to close as over the years we have become good friends, we have had many late night/early morning conversations not only about bikes and the industry but life and family. I look forward to the day I meet him in person.
> 
> When Scott approached me about switchback bikes and his business plan I never thought twice about throwing some pennies towards it and look forward continuing our friendship and now working together to try make the brand a success.


This is what is so awesome about our MTB world....we are all tied to this thing we all love. I mean seriously....Tulsa frickin' Oklahoma to South Africa, to New Zealand, to The UK & Europe.....
It's not what you do it's *WHY* you do it Start With Why


----------



## GranaryCycles (Jan 18, 2014)

Been a while since I was last on here.

It was random how me and Scott got together, just a basic deal for some frames which lead to us discussing a brand, then distribution, now here we are.

This is my first venture as the major dealer/distributor role and really looking forward to it. I have been offered similar positions in the past but things just did not feel right. With Switchback I am confident of the product, price, quality and kit. Having an owner like Scott sealed the deal. He wasn't some company boss sat in the office with employees running around and no interest in the sport at all (It happens, a lot!).
He is down to earth and is in touch with the market/sport.

Thanks for everyone wishing us luck, really appreciate it. Hopefully you will see a lot more of us around


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

There are some haters in this thread. 

I'd buy one. They look like a very well made horst link frame with tons of modern features. 

and for the haters, bump.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> There are some haters in this thread.
> 
> I'd buy one. They look like a very well made horst link frame with tons of modern features.
> 
> and for the haters, bump.


 Thanks @fastbanana


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Recipe Book*

Also....

Working on an eBook that will show a Recipe for starting a Bike Brand.

Best way to provide all necessary info for the recipe - ask people what they would like to know. Post any questions and/or comments about what it takes to start a Bike Brand HERE

This is going to be a lot of fun! Thanks, Scott


----------



## onetwothree (Jan 16, 2014)

bank5 said:


> I got an email from switchbackbikes.com today advertising their business. I'm not sure how they got my email address, but I still went to their site to check out the business. They want to show a behind the scenes look at the bike industry. They're running a crowd funding campaign and need at least 50 orders to start production.
> 
> Do you think switchback will still be around 5 years down the road?
> Although it would be good for consumers (more competition, behind the scenes look at the industry), I don't think they'll last long for a number of reasons:
> ...


I got a similar email. Not just one, but a few of them. I sorta wondered how I made the mailing list, too.

These bikes seem like a good bargain. I will say that I prefer the linkage driven single pivot for a lot of my riding over the FSR, after converting one of my Turners.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

onetwothree said:


> I got a similar email. Not just one, but a few of them. I sorta wondered how I made the mailing list, too.
> 
> These bikes seem like a good bargain. I will say that I prefer the linkage driven single pivot for a lot of my riding over the FSR, after converting one of my Turners.


The placement of the main pivot has more to do with the ride than whether it has a horst link or not. FSR suspension has a lot more anti squat than it did a few years ago, even though it would be hard to notice just by looking at the bikes. A small adjustment in pivot placement can make a big difference.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*How people got on our e-mail list*



onetwothree said:


> I got a similar email. Not just one, but a few of them. I sorta wondered how I made the mailing list, too.
> 
> These bikes seem like a good bargain. I will say that I prefer the linkage driven single pivot for a lot of my riding over the FSR, after converting one of my Turners.


@onetwothree
The e-mail list is from the Bike Shop, everyone on the list signed up for the list. My guess is you signed up via one of the Giveaways we did (Enve wheels, AIR9 RDO frame, etc). 
We advertised the Giveaways on MTBR and some other outlets and set up a product page on the eComm site where people could purchase the Giveaway item for $0.00 and that's how they entered the contest/joined the list. We drew names from the list and picked a winner. Made several people very Happy campers :thumbsup:









We send out updates/info on the start-up of the Switchback Bike Brand every couple of weeks. If anyone would like to stop receiving there is a simple/painless Unsubscribe button on the bottom of the e-mails.

Thanks guys and look forward to answering any other questions you may have

Scott


----------



## onetwothree (Jan 16, 2014)

Switchback Bikes said:


> @onetwothree
> The e-mail list is from the Bike Shop, everyone on the list signed up for the list. My guess is you signed up via one of the Giveaways we did (Enve wheels, AIR9 RDO frame, etc).
> We advertised the Giveaways on MTBR and some other outlets and set up a product page on the eComm site where people could purchase the Giveaway item for $0.00 and that's how they entered the contest/joined the list. We drew names from the list and picked a winner. Made several people very Happy campers :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Nope, I don't do giveaways.

Thanks for your comments, Steve. Like I said, I have identical bikes, one with Horst Link and the other with "Faux-bar." I prefer the faux-bar.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

onetwothree said:


> Nope, I don't do giveaways.
> 
> Thanks for your comments, Steve. Like I said, I have identical bikes, one with Horst Link and the other with "Faux-bar." I prefer the faux-bar.


I don't doubt it one bit. But I don't think your experience with those 2 bikes can be extrapolated to a generalization about the 2 designs. Depending on the pivot placement, shock tuning, shock rate and a bunch of other stuff, you could have a bike of either of those designs, that will work the way you want it to.


----------



## onetwothree (Jan 16, 2014)

You have a point, although IMO, there are certain characteristics that can be enhanced more than others. It really depends on the rider preference and their understanding of the various designs. Switchback bikes makes point to use FSR as part of their marketing strategy, though. I just think it's interesting.

27.5 Full-Suspension | 150mm Travel | FSR Suspension | Alloy Frame - Switchback Bikes


----------



## th.eddie (Apr 10, 2013)

floydlippencott said:


> Wow! How many shills does this thread need? The sheer number of them in this one makes a bikes direct thread look legit. :skep:


Over 13,000 new "likes" in one day. 
The distributor from Istanbul (with 2 previous posts) 
is about to chime in! 
And explain just how he got this company
to go Viral throughout the 25-34 
demographic in Turkey.


----------



## onetwothree (Jan 16, 2014)

Scott makes a nice alternative if you are looking to compare suspension designs.

Mountain - SCOTT Sports

Good luck! It's a tough market, especially since it has obviously flattened out.


----------



## lazbone (Dec 15, 2013)

This is a fishy pdf document. It's obviously written by the President Scott Robertson in which he writes in 3rd person and quotes himself???

It's somehow supposed to convince us that there was an official international influenced name change from Hammerhead.

I remember seeing a bikerumor.com article that Scott is quoted with a contrary statement.

"Scott reiterated that Switchback has no relation to Hammerhead, it's a completely new company. His approach helps him stay in control and not at the mercy of outside capital. "
Switchback Bikes Launching Monday, Invites You Along for the Startup Ride

Scott, you need to pick a story and stick to it. It appears as your trying to deceive people into giving you their money. Fake users accounts? 13,000 fake facebook likes?

For the sake of the people that have already given you their hard earned money I truly hope I eat crow in this post.



Switchback Bikes said:


> Heck yeah...e reset button and add the Carbon frame offerings!
> 
> Here is the Thumper frame
> View attachment 862835
> ...


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

lazbone said:


> This is a fishy pdf document. It's obviously written by the President Scott Robertson in which he writes in 3rd person and quotes himself???
> 
> It's somehow supposed to convince us that there was an official international influenced name change from Hammerhead.
> 
> ...


What is a fishy pdf document?

And I agree that 13,000 likes in one day seems fishy, but how do you fake "likes"? I doubt anyone would go through the trouble of creating 13000 new Facebook accounts just to click a like on each one.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

What seems fishy to me is that over 1/2 of Lazbone's posts are are to bash Switchback bikes.


----------



## lazbone (Dec 15, 2013)

Look at the post from which I quoted from. Switchback attached a pdf.

Not sure how you fake likes. Maybe a company like this? https://boostlikes.com/facebook-likes



smilinsteve said:


> What is a fishy pdf document?
> 
> And I agree that 13,000 likes in one day seems fishy, but how do you fake "likes"? I doubt anyone would go through the trouble of creating 13000 new Facebook accounts just to click a like on each one.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Fishy*

Hey guys....I don't know how I didn't get an e-mail notice on @th.eddie's post. 
Yes, something fishy did happen with the Facebook Likes. I was working w/ a company via https://www.elance.com/?r that was helping me with the website design and discussing Social Strategies. 
They took it upon themselves to boost the # of FB Likes & Twitter Followers, I didn't authorize it and that relationship has been severed. We had around 3,500 legit Likes and 250 legit Followers before that happened. We built those up in large part because of 29er | 27.5 | Giveaway - Switchback Bikes 
That # jumped to 15,000 & 5,000 in 24-hours. Talk about SPAM notices in your mailbox saying you have new Likes/Followers...good lord!
I have been going through and deleting Likes, but honestly after deleting about 1,500 FB Likes I have lost me patience with it.....so, as our Likes/Followers grow w/ more legit Likes/Followers if seeing the big # really gives you pause....just deduct 10,000/4,750

Thanks, Scott


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*"Recipe For Starting A Bike Brand"*

Hey....a lot of these questions and concerns are awesome for a project I am working on. A "Recipe For Starting A Bike Brand" 
I posted an initial Blog post about it a few days ago, feel free to chime in if there are things you can think of that you haven't seen here that you are interested in finding out. 29er | 27.5 | Full Suspension - Switchback Bikes

Also, here is a link for a really great article from INC Magazine called "The Psychological Price of Entrepreneurship". A lot of information in there about some of the realities of owning your own business The Psychological Price of Entrepreneurship | Inc. 5000

I plan to incorporate some of those realities in the "Recipe For Starting A Bike Brand"

Thanks, Scott


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Anyone needing to register their Hammerhead Thumper, or Switchback frame to be eligible for the 3-year transferable warranty can do so here
Warranty - Switchback Bikes


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Wicked good 650b origins research Blog Post by new SB Blogger Adam Hunt!

26" Are Dead, Long Live 26" - Switchback Bikes


----------



## lazbone (Dec 15, 2013)

I didn't sign up for mtbr to bash people. I generally have good intuition when someone is being dishonest.

For instance. He completely avoided being caught in a lie. There's the PDF that scott had attached twice in this thread. Which of course he has since edited both posts and removed. If you read it he states he officially changed his name from hammerhead to Sb. That document was obviously written by himself. However, he was also quoted from bikerumor to the contrary.

"Scott reiterated that Switchback has no relation to Hammerhead, it's a completely new company. His approach helps him stay in control and not at the mercy of outside capital. "

You would be naive to give your money to this guy. I'm going to inquire to the admins to check the ip's of the people posting in this thread.

Creating fake user accounts to pat yourself on the back to increase your sales absolute fraud. In addition he creates a story about how he mistakenly got 13k facebook likes. I've experienced people like this before. Playing dumb is one method to back out of a lie.



epiphreddy said:


> What seems fishy to me is that over 1/2 of Lazbone's posts are are to bash Switchback bikes.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*The Reveal Frames Are Almost Sold Out!*

Excited to announce that the 1st production run of Reveal9 and Reveal7 frames is almost sold out! A huge thank you to everyone getting behind the Brand and helping us Launch!

Current ready to ship time, from Taiwan, is End of March.

I will honor the pre-selling price on the frames to anyone interested:
Reveal9 - $1,799
Available: 1 - Med, 2 Lrg







29er | Full-Suspension - Switchback Bikes

Reveal7 - $1,799
Available: 2 - Med







27.5 | Full-Suspension - Switchback Bikes

If interested in pre-sell price on frame/fork package or complete bike...hit me direct

Thanks, Scott

Oh...great Blog post by Adam Hunt is live on the Blog 
"Punk Attitude & Mountain Bikes"


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Switchback Bikes said:


> Another good suggestion....don't really have any experience with Wordpress....will investigate to see if they have some good Templates to start with....any suggestions on that front?
> 
> Using Build a Website - SpaceCraft right now....really good company....and they can do custom programming/designing, but I have delayed doing that to keep overhead down...part of the putting things in place so people don't get "F'ed" over if they hand over their $$ and the Brand doesn't make it.
> 
> ...


Check out Squarespace.com too


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

MTBeing said:


> Check out Squarespace.com too


Thank you, will check it


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

duplicate post


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Great thread going on here http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/twonin9rs-hammerhead-thumper-build-thread-899817.html on the Thumper frames. Lots of great feedback/reviews for you to check out if you are curious about the frames and how they ride


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

*Part way up National trail*


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Ride #2 this Saturday! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

My buddy & his 130x will be in Sedona with me & my bro next weekend; I'll post some pics when we ride there.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

noosa2 said:


> View attachment 874931


Sweet!!


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

okie_calvin said:


> My buddy & his 130x will be in Sedona with me & my bro next weekend; I'll post some pics when we ride there.


Awesome! Hopefully y'all will rocking new PIKEs out there! On the way here so we may just squeak deadline to get you dialed in time!


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

MTBeing said:


> Check out Squarespace.com too


Thank you for the suggestion....new site is now live!!
29er | 27.5 | Full-Suspension - Switchback Bikes

Big improvement, IMO


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

If the amount of fun I had on my thumper (final tweaks made before today's ride) is any indicator of how well this company will do, consider me a brand loyalist. Price is right, fun factor is wayyyyy too high! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

_They're gonna make it after all_ (tosses hat into air)


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

cobretti said:


> _they're gonna make it after all_ (tosses hat into air)


lol


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Switchback Bikes said:


> Hey guys....I don't know how I didn't get an e-mail notice on @th.eddie's post.
> Yes, something fishy did happen with the Facebook Likes. I was working w/ a company via https://www.elance.com/?r that was helping me with the website design and discussing Social Strategies.
> They took it upon themselves to boost the # of FB Likes & Twitter Followers, I didn't authorize it and that relationship has been severed. We had around 3,500 legit Likes and 250 legit Followers before that happened. We built those up in large part because of 29er | 27.5 | Giveaway - Switchback Bikes
> That # jumped to 15,000 & 5,000 in 24-hours. Talk about SPAM notices in your mailbox saying you have new Likes/Followers...good lord!
> ...


Glad things are going well.

My guess is that a dollar amount was paid for the likes. I'm quite surprised they wouldn't have notified you about this. Unfortunately, the likes will probably hurt your Facebook status.

Facebook Fraud - YouTube


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

bank5 said:


> Glad things are going well.
> 
> My guess is that a dollar amount was paid for the likes. I'm quite surprised they wouldn't have notified you about this. Unfortunately, the likes will probably hurt your Facebook status.
> 
> Facebook Fraud - YouTube


Thanks @bank5

I was paying the firm for other services...I did not authorize or pay for FB Likes & Twitter followers. I filed a Dispute on 2/1/14, it is still an open case. I have personally been removing the Fake Likes little by little in the meantime....they are down to 12,849 from 15,000+

If the Dispute keeps dragging on I may hire someone from Elance to task on removing all those Fake Likes (had 4,000 legit Likes prior). I don't know if that's even possible, but may be looking into it soon.

Thanks for sharing the video.....


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

New site looks awesome!!!!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Hell yeah. And check out the future plans! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> Hell yeah. And check out the future plans!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the compliments guys...means alot. Here is the link to the Future Plans @TwoNin9r is referring to

Future Projects ? 29er | 27.5 | Full-Suspension - Switchback Bikes

Thanks, Scott


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

So is the Thumper continuously going to be made, or is there going to be the Unveil9 when you run out of stock?


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Thumper to Unveil9*



CannondaleF9 said:


> So is the Thumper continuously going to be made, or is there going to be the Unveil9 when you run out of stock?


Good question.....once the Thumper frames have sold-through they will turn into the Unveil9.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Place Prototype Order*

About to place the order for the Unveil7 prototype frames! Have 2 Larges unspoken for....anyone want "IN" as a "field-tester" Special Price For You, Almost Free :thumbsup:

Unveil7 ? 29er | 27.5 | Full-Suspension - Switchback Bikes


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Switchback Bikes said:


> About to place the order for the Unveil7 prototype frames! Have 2 Larges unspoken for....anyone want "IN" as a "field-tester" Special Price For You, Almost Free :thumbsup:
> 
> Unveil7 ? 29er | 27.5 | Full-Suspension - Switchback Bikes
> 
> View attachment 877606


What are the prices?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Switchback Bikes said:


> About to place the order for the Unveil7 prototype frames! Have 2 Larges unspoken for....anyone want "IN" as a "field-tester" Special Price For You, Almost Free :thumbsup:
> 
> Unveil7 ? 29er | 27.5 | Full-Suspension - Switchback Bikes
> 
> View attachment 877606


Tax return is coming in... Haha

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> What are the prices?


Hit me up at [email protected] or fire over an IM....price will be our Landed Cost....


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> Tax return is coming in... Haha
> 
> Posted via mobile


BIG MONEY BIG MONEY.....come on Uncle Sam!!


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Here's my buddy and his 130x on the Black Canyon Trails north of Phoenix. If anyone is wondering about the viability of the bike itself then 3.5 days in Sedona followed by this trail proves it can handle a beating. Other than bending a rotor the bike held up 100% and handled all the steep & gnarly terrain those places offer; we rode some of the most rugged trails available there.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

What fork is he running? Can't see on my phone. Nice though! 

Posted via mobile


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

TwoNin9r said:


> What fork is he running? Can't see on my phone. Nice though!
> 
> Posted via mobile


RockShox Revelation


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah same. Is he running 140? I'm 130 f/r and am toying with extending to 140 just to feel it out 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Facebook issue fixed*



th.eddie said:


> Over 13,000 new "likes" in one day.
> The distributor from Istanbul (with 2 previous posts)
> is about to chime in!
> And explain just how he got this company
> ...


Got all the Fake Likes Removed....Turkey (and other suspect countries) banned....FB likes went from 21,000....now at 7,600....all 7,600 are Real Likes.

https://www.facebook.com/Switchbackbikes?ref=hl


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

TwoNin9r said:


> Ah same. Is he running 140? I'm 130 f/r and am toying with extending to 140 just to feel it out
> 
> Posted via mobile


It says 140mm but it measures 130mm; seems to work well for him. Dude climbs like a scalded monkey.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

okie_calvin said:


> It says 140mm but it measures 130mm; seems to work well for him. Dude climbs like a scalded monkey.


Haha. That's funny. I'm going to measure my actual travel as well. I know my 140 came shimmed to 130 but I'm not having much trouble climbing, so I might try letting it out all the way. Gotta get some good photos if this thing before I start digging it up pushing my limits. This bike turned me into a bit of a jumper 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

I am running a 150 on mine. So far so good. The snow is making a proper ride very difficult to come by. As soon as a I get a solid ride on some chunky technical trails I will post up. These are the type of trails where you earn your downhill. I should have a solid report. Hopefully this weekend if the damn snow melts.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

FINALLY!! I finally got a solid ride on a very rocky local loop. I was having too much fun riding. I am very impressed with this bike so far. I had three Strava PR's on the ride, and two were going up hill. I cleaned two technical uphill sections that I have never cleared. On was a 12" step-up that just after a hard left about half way up a fairly long climb. I usually don't have the gas to get up and over this. Cleared it no problem. The second was a technical rocky root filled up hill. It's the type of climb that if you put a foot down you will be hiking a bit to find a spot where you can actually ride again. I got tangled up early on, but I was able to clean the whole second half of it. One section in particular I have never been able to ride up. Overall I was really happy with the way the bike climbed. I was up out of the saddle a few times on climbs, and it handled it well. No excessive bobbing. I had the for in descend mode and the shock in trail. This is the type of trail where the best and most fun line is sometimes up and over the big rock. The bike is very confidence inspiring. I was having fun bombing over boulders. Most of the time I was able to ride the back side down to the trail again. I ended up doing a 2-3 foot drop off the back of on of the boulders. By the time I realized that was my only option I decided to lift the front end up and go for it. The bike handled it like a champ. I am also very happy with how easy it is to get the front end up considering the overall weight of the bike. With my new wheels (Flow Ex laced to Hope Pro 2) it sits at about 30.5 lbs. Going downhill this bike shines. Within reason you can pretty much pick any line you want. You point it down and hang on for the ride. I can't wait to get more miles in on this bike. Maybe I will even stop long enough to take some good pics.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

I hope they make it because I'm really enjoying my Thumper. I'm still working my way back after shoulder surgery but I did hit a few drops on my way down National trail this morning. What a blast --both up and down the Thumper is a nice ride. I did bottom the rear suspension over one drop (only about a 2' drop but you hit it going down a spine and the landing is slightly uphill) so I will have to put a bit more air in the shock.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

noosa2 said:


> I did bottom the rear suspension over one drop (only about a 2' drop but you hit it going down a spine and the landing is slightly uphill) so I will have to put a bit more air in the shock.


Landing was slightly down. It didn't bottom out. The o-ring on the shock isn't at the bottom of the shaft. It's a little less than half an inch from the bottom.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Captain_America1976 said:


> Landing was slightly down. It didn't bottom out. The o-ring on the shock isn't at the bottom of the shaft. It's a little less than half an inch from the bottom.


That's where my buddies ended up after every ride in Sedona, to quote Martha "that's a good thing". If you're at the limit in Sedona you're doing it just right; I'd hate to bottom out on those ledgey A$$ trails!


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

A couple new Thumper owners are in the process of installing Coil shocks on their Thumper....I personally haven't ridden one with Coil installed....looking forward to ride reports on that set up....


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Switchback Bikes said:


> A couple new Thumper owners are in the process of installing Coil shocks on their Thumper....I personally haven't ridden one with Coil installed....looking forward to ride reports on that set up....


Whats the longest fork you recommend for a Thumper? I would consider this frame if it would handle a 150mm pike.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> Whats the longest fork you recommend for a Thumper? I would consider this frame if it would handle a 150mm pike.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


150mm Pike is good to go on the Thumper....I believe @captain_america1976 is running a 150mm Pike on his? He may be able to post his impressions?

I am working on getting a Cane Creek Double Barrel CS shock for mine...pair it up with a Pike on the front....should be pretty badass


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Switchback Bikes said:


> 150mm Pike is good to go on the Thumper....I believe @captain_america1976 is running a 150mm Pike on his? He may be able to post his impressions?
> 
> I am working on getting a Cane Creek Double Barrel CS shock for mine...pair it up with a Pike on the front....should be pretty badass


Sweet, thanks for the quick response. Im looking for a bike that will compare to the Specialized Enduro, but isnt going to cost me a fortune.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> Sweet, thanks for the quick response. Im looking for a bike that will compare to the Specialized Enduro, but isnt going to cost me a fortune.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


Brining your iPad with you while getting your Car oil changed is key to quick responses 

Good info....I personally haven't ridden the new Enduro29....I believe there are a couple new Thumper owners that have ridden both...maybe they will see this and chime in


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

FastBanana said:


> Sweet, thanks for the quick response. Im looking for a bike that will compare to the Specialized Enduro, but isnt going to cost me a fortune.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


I've ridden both the Thumper and the zoot S-Works Enduro so I may be of some help here. First and foremost...how much are you wanting to spend? The S-Works Enduro all in is a big ol' wad of cash but wow what a ride. If you're uber loaded then yes by all means go for it. If you want a ride that's reliable, will ride anything up or down, but doesn't have that price tag then by all means go for the Thumper. The CTD shock along w/the horst link pivot make the Thumper a super nice ride. I know several people that have the Thumper as their #1 ride and ride everything that's thrown at them. If you're riding technical trails its a great ride in the descend position, if you're riding buff trails then move it to the trail mode, if you're riding to the trail put it in climb and lock it out. If you're climbing technical routes leave it in the open position, stay seated, and it'll claw its way up a brick wall. If you'd like more detail or have any questions DM me and we can chat about what it is exactly you're looking for.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the input! I currently have a horst link bike (Titus FTM) with a pushed RP23, and its awesome. But not quite enough bike for me.

Will the Thumper continue to be made, or are you just clearing old stock?

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

FastBanana said:


> Thanks for the input! I currently have a horst link bike (Titus FTM) with a pushed RP23, and its awesome. But not quite enough bike for me.
> 
> Will the Thumper continue to be made, or are you just clearing old stock?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


I believe it will be made under the switchback brand as the "unveil 9"

Posted via mobile


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> I believe it will be made under the switchback brand as the "unveil 9"
> 
> Posted via mobile


So, get the frame now while its on sale?

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

FastBanana said:


> So, get the frame now while its on sale?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


I highly suggest it. I ride this bike now over my 22lb carbon ht. Every time. Noting but smiles.

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> Thanks for the input! I currently have a horst link bike (Titus FTM) with a pushed RP23, and its awesome. But not quite enough bike for me.
> 
> Will the Thumper continue to be made, or are you just clearing old stock?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


Oh! Great info....actually....the Titus Moto-Lite/FTM was part of the inspiration for the Thumper frame....backstory here Hammerhead Thumper Frame ? 29er | 27.5 | Full-Suspension - Switchback Bikes

@TwoNin9r is correct
Once remaining Thumper inventory has sold-through...it will become the Unveil9 Unveil9 ? 29er | 27.5 | Full-Suspension - Switchback Bikes

Thanks, Scott


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

I am running a Fox 34 150. The fork frame combo is great. It's an absolute beast going down hill, and it climbs great too.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*130x Frames - $899*

The Hammerhead 130x (the updated graphics/name change from Thumper) frames are still in Taiwan.

If I can get them here and offer a sale price of $899, would that be enticing price?

White Painted
Black Anodized







































Thanks, Scott


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

The black anodized looks killer!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Switchback Bikes said:


> The Hammerhead 130x (the updated graphics/name change from Thumper) frames are still in Taiwan.
> 
> If I can get them here and offer a sale price of $899, would that be enticing price?
> 
> ...


Black ano, very yes!

I like ano over painted any day of the week, paint is too fragile. And its stealthy

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh black anno... My fiancé is gonna kill me when my unveil 7 magically appears... oops! I must have ordered it by mistake! Welp, no sense in sending it back now... 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

twonin9r said:


> oh black anno... My fiancé is gonna kill me when my unveil 7 magically appears... Oops! I must have ordered it by mistake! Welp, no sense in sending it back now...
> 
> Posted via mobile


lol!


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Brand New Brake From SRAM - The Guide Trail Brakes!*

Thank god the official PR is out about these Brakes....been killing me keeping it confidential 

SRAM Leads the way to Better Braking with new Guide Trail Brakes


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Rotors look sweet 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*PAID SPAM: XT Complete Bike - $2,799!*

How does a $2,799 XT Complete Bike sound?

Hammerhead (Kona Satori) Thumper XT $2,799 NIB - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! 

Posted via mobile


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Kinda short fork, no?

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

It's internally adjustable to 140mm
I am running my fork in the 120mm settings....does killer on our local trails
I bump it to 140mm when I hit the MTNs....I am working on getting a PIKE 2-position fork....150mm-120mm on the fly adjustment....hell yeah!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

For those interested, I spoke with a local pro racer that dominated his class this year on the state level and is currently a mechanic for a Big S shop about the 130X today. He said that if he didn't have a ride from Big S he'd be rocking the Hammerhead frame. He currently races a Stumpjumper (our trails are chunky) and said the ride was equivalent and the only difference in the ride was about 1/2 lb. You know who I'm talking about Scott but I don't think it'd be fair to mention his name here.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

okie_calvin said:


> For those interested, I spoke with a local pro racer that dominated his class this year on the state level and is currently a mechanic for a Big S shop about the 130X today. He said that if he didn't have a ride from Big S he'd be rocking the Hammerhead frame. He currently races a Stumpjumper (our trails are chunky) and said the ride was equivalent and the only difference in the ride was about 1/2 lb. You know who I'm talking about Scott but I don't think it'd be fair to mention his name here.


Oh wow! That's awesome to hear....I believe I know who you are talking about...he hasn't mentioned that to me

Also, you know what would be really cool....a Big S Enduro 27.5....oh wait! It doesn't exist 

Someone should come out w/ one of those, bet it would ride awesome... :thumbsup:

Crap....I'm probably going to get sued for saying that


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Switchback Bikes said:


> Someone should come out w/ one of those, bet it would ride awesome... :thumbsup:


Sigh... If only...

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Making The Leap to 11spd*

Okay, changing topics....been working on this for a while, hopefully it's helpful information for anyone considering Making The Leap from 10spd to 11spd

Making The Leap To 11spd ? 29er | 27.5 | Switchback Bikes

I owe MTBR member @drolling an apology. The gear ratio chart was built by him, I didn't realize it was his chart he had posted here 
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-compone...ain-ring-buy-based-xx-gear-ratios-854970.html

He is due credit for the chart.....I screwed up.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Scott, it seems like the only advantage to going to the XX1 is because of the 42t rear bailout. 

Can't the same be accomplished with a 40t aftermarket gear or 104BCD adapter? Much cheaper and doesn't require a new hub. Or driver.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Going with a Wolf Tooth 42t ring 42T GC cog for Shimano - wolftoothcomponents.com for a 10spd cog would be a great/inexpensive way to get a sense of what a 1x11 set up would be like

Downsides: 
There is a big gearing jump when going up to the 42T cog on a 10spd set up and you lose a bit on the top end. The 10t ring on the 11spd cog is noticeably better (on the bike) than an 11t ring on a 10spd cog for the top end


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

42T?!?!?! i assumt that's for a downhil bike, and by downhill i mean straight down...

i run a 34 and it's perfect.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

TwoNin9r said:


> 42T?!?!?! i assumt that's for a downhil bike, and by downhill i mean straight down...
> 
> i run a 34 and it's perfect.


42 is for the rear.

If you like your low gear whereits at use a gear calculator and see how muchbigher you can make the front to get more high speed happiness


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

bahahaha... when i clicked the link oh my phone i thought that was a spiderless chainring...


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Unveil7 Prototype Frames*

The Unveil7 prototype frames have been purchased, Manufacturer is finishing and assembling them to ship to us in April....1st spy photo below :thumbsup:

Unveil7 ? 29er | 27.5 | Switchback Bikes

Here's a pic of the 1st prototype the Manufacturer built up for the Taipei Show


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice! 

Posted via mobile


----------



## It'sPopNotSoda (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow that's really pretty. I'm hoping that we'll get to see even more shots in the near future!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

After riding Moab yesterday on my Titus FTM, I need more bike. 

The Thumper is an option, but I am also looking at the new 650b stumpy evos, or the 29er EVO. I need more bike for sure. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Question - why does this 'ProtoType' have IBEX as it's file name? IBEX was a bunch of shills on this MTBR.com, bailed out with a rubber-raft.


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

I mean - there's going to be a reason for this, but feeding the Sharks and losing a pound of flesh again on this website is not going to be anyone's cup of tea -- my 2c.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

IBEX650 is the Manufacturer's Frame Model Name 
It's how Brands communicate with Manufacturers & how we have to list frames when writing the POs for the frames 

The Thumper/Unveil9 is the IBEX29....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Size XL 28lbs 12oz*

Took my "Thumper" frame to the powdercoater for some Switchback Blue Love....slapped on some Switchback Stickers for an idea of what the Unveil7 and Unveil9 frames will look like PCed Switchback Blue....not too shabby if I don't mind saying so my own self :thumbsup:


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Thats perfect!

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Full xt brakes and 1x10 drivetrain with 34t narrow-wide, crank Bros iodine 11 handlebar and Easton haven carbon seatpost. Revelation xx fork, arch ex, ardent 2.25 exo / ikon 2.2 exo (read: heavy as hell), and chromag trailmaster Ltd (read: heavy as hell)

Edit: also plastic bottle cage and crank Bros EB3
Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> Thats perfect!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


:thumbsup: Thanks!

That pic was taken w/ my sucky picture taking skills with a standard Canon EOS Rebel...it looks even better live.

Working on getting a couple more frames PCed and then taking them in to the studio for pics.

Although, I'm kinda of the opinion that I'd rather have "real world" pics....I mean, how many of us actually ride our bikes in a Studio?

Real World pics done by a PROfessional would be perfect, I feel


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Haint said:


> Question - why does this 'ProtoType' have IBEX as it's file name? IBEX was a bunch of shills on this MTBR.com, bailed out with a rubber-raft.
> 
> View attachment 881125


It appears to have been photo shopped as well.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

@TwoNin9r Be careful not to suffer from Analysis Paralysis....couple OZs...hell LBs for that matter.. aren't that big of a deal. I know I am 10-15LBs over my fighting weight  That's a lot worse than a 26lb trailbike and a 30lb trailbike, IMHO


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Haha. No actually thinking about the average weight of the wheels and the heavy ass tires and saddle, it's not that bad. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Switchback Bikes said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks!
> 
> That pic was taken w/ my sucky picture taking skills with a standard Canon EOS Rebel...it looks even better live.
> 
> ...


Now, options for custom colors would rule. I get all my stuff PC'ed once I beat on it for a while.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

TwoNin9r said:


> Haha. No actually thinking about the average weight of the wheels and the heavy ass tires and saddle, it's not that bad.
> 
> Posted via mobile


Food for thought: My brothers über expensive uber pimp carbon everything S-Works Enduro weighs the same&#8230;


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

okie_calvin said:


> Food for thought: My brothers über expensive uber pimp carbon everything S-Works Enduro weighs the same&#8230;


yup! i feel much better! honestly, i "weight weenie" over my F29 Carbon (21.x lbs, in XL) but this bike was built to fit and have fun on. and it's REALLY good for that.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

@okie_calvin...
Wow! Good to know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*More info coming soon*


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

^^^Yee haw!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

oh yeah! my favorite color!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

For anyone curious about the folks behind Caribou bikes and who designs these frames, here's a few things to check out:

Discussion of the very similar Cove Hustler 650BJ on NSMB forums

Interview in German with Stefan Stark, bicycle engineer for multiple bike companies including Alutech and Caribou Pro

Caribou Pro Frames talking about their partnership with Stefan Stark

Sefan Stark's website (coming soon) : STS bike design

I like that Scott at Switchback is relatively upfront about where the bikes come from. If anything, Switchback might benefit from proving that folks like Stefan Stark have worked on developing the suspension design. It may not be perfect, and Caribou could have changed some minor details about the design, but it adds confidence in the purchase when you know your bike was designed by someone who has designed lots of bikes some of which are quite good.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

PHeller said:


> For anyone curious about the folks behind Caribou bikes and who designs these frames, here's a few things to check out:
> 
> Discussion of the very similar Cove Hustler 650BJ on NSMB forums
> 
> ...


Wow! Great research! Very impressive you found that connection. I have actually been working on a Blog post about "off-the-shelf" frames and the realities vs what all the forum FLAMERS like to say they are....and how much of a difference there is in an Off-The-Shelf frame designed by someone like Stefan and an OTS frame like the HongFu knock offs....


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*New Model | Made-In-The-USA | 29er AM HT | Zen Fab*

Excited to be able to post some initial info on a new Private Label frame by www.zenbicylefabrication.com

Switchback is working with ZenFab to make the first prototypes become a reality.

Switchback will be field-testing the frames, and offering any feedback needed to finalize the prototype frames so ZenFab can take the next step to making the frame become a reality!

Thread going on in the 29er forum about it as well...looks of good Q&As

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/new-model-|-made-usa-|-29er-am-ht-|-zenfab-907465.html


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

There is a typo in the above. I think the correct link is :

http://www.zenbicyclefabrication.com

Posted via mobile


----------



## pokane (Aug 11, 2006)

For what's it worth, I bought a bike from Switchback. The process was easy, confident and the bike is amazing. Good luck.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen! 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

pokane said:


> For what's it worth, I bought a bike from Switchback. The process was easy, confident and the bike is amazing. Good luck.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> Posted via mobile


LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh yes. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*When is a 29er not a bike? When it's a boat.*

New Blog Post

29er vs. 29"er - 27.5 | 29er | Switchback Bikes


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

And on the same token, a Fiesta is a party in Mexico... And a Ford! Lol I just think that humans value brevity and twent-nine-inch-er sounds choppy and unpalatable. Twenty-nine-er rolls much better. Some people say "fork" and others, "forks", I'm sure one is more correct but both are acceptable, no? 

Posted via mobile


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Haha I made an accidental pun "29er rolls better" (win!) 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> Haha I made an accidental pun "29er rolls better" (win!)
> 
> Posted via mobile


HA!! Awesome...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*updated 1x11 Gear Ratio Chart w/ the new XTR*

Courtesy of @drolling

Making The Leap To 11spd ? 27.5 | 29er | Switchback Bikes

Hope it helps....


----------



## HugeCow (Apr 14, 2014)

im digging this dark/forest candy green prototype frame


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

HugeCow said:


> im digging this dark/forest candy green prototype frame


Thank you! Gonna post another color option soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HugeCow (Apr 14, 2014)

soon you say...im thinking you should do it now :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Switchback Bikes said:


> Thank you! Gonna post another color option soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HA! Still Ideating it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I'm excited. Any unveil 7 news? I'm thinking I might be in the market for a frameset by the time it's in production. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Almost ready to ship*



TwoNin9r said:


> Oh I'm excited. Any unveil 7 news? I'm thinking I might be in the market for a frameset by the time it's in production.
> 
> Posted via mobile


We are expecting the prototypes to be shipping to us soon. Scored the new Rock Shox DebonAir shocks for them too!

Kid in a candy store here :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Installing this 
https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbair-cs



















On this tonight 
https://www.switchbackbikes.com/future-products/unveil9










Can't wait to get it on the trails!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Switchback Bikes said:


> Installing this
> https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbair-cs
> 
> 
> ...


S**t just got real! Can't wait to hear what you think of the ride afterwards. Do tell!


----------



## It'sPopNotSoda (Feb 22, 2014)

Subbing to this thread was the best decision I have made in a while! Any news on the Unvail7? That's what I'm hoping to hear about.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Switchback Bikes said:


> Installing this
> https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbair-cs
> 
> 
> ...


That bike looks awesome in the current setup! It is going to be sick with the Cane Creek DB shock, however.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

It'sPopNotSoda said:


> Subbing to this thread was the best decision I have made in a while! Any news on the Unvail7? That's what I'm hoping to hear about.


Prototypes should be ready to deliver on the coming weeks according to a couple posts up. I'm also eager to get my eyes (and possibly a hands) on one

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

It'sPopNotSoda said:


> Subbing to this thread was the best decision I have made in a while! Any news on the Unvail7? That's what I'm hoping to hear about.


Thanks @It'sPopNotSoda

Unveil7 prototypes will be shipping to us soon....will update as I receive them


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That bike looks awesome in the current setup! It is going to be sick with the Cane Creek DB shock, however.


Thanks! Yeah, waiting on a High Roller for the rear too....I originally set up the bike in Trailbike Mode:
Revelation 130mm
Fox CTD
Ikon 2.35 F & R
Next SL Carbon Post

AM/Enduro Mode:
Pike 140 
Cane Creek DB AIR CS
Highroller 2.35 F & R
X-Fusion Hilo dropper

High Roller and Hilo should be here today/tomorrow as well.....then I can get an honest read on the differences in the two set ups


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*How we decided what the first product would be*

New Blog Post:

How we decided what the first product would be ? 27.5 | 29er | Switchback Bikes









:thumbsup:


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

CC DB AIR CS initial ride delayed due to flat tire on car...buzzkill!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Switchback Bikes said:


> Thanks! Yeah, waiting on a High Roller for the rear too....I originally set up the bike in Trailbike Mode:
> Revelation 130mm
> Fox CTD
> Ikon 2.35 F & R
> ...


I can't wait to see the Unveil9 in Enduro mode!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

I love how versatile my thumper is. It's light enough that, set up at 130/130 it's perfect for the weird florida trails I ride, and if i ever travel, I can move the fork up to 140 and borrow a dropper and I'm good. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm out on the test ride...1st 5mins in...
Using all the travel w/o bottoming out!








I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Time for CS mode










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Holy TrailGasm Batman!*

1st ride was awesome....the shock definitely lives up to the Hype! What surprised me the most was how great it pedaled.

If these guys put the CS version on this frame, I can see it actually pedaling really good 









The bike pedaled better than it did w/ the Fox CTD on there!

I have a close friend that has the S-Works Enduro 29 w/ the CC DB AIR CS on it....I used his settings for the first ride
HSC (High Speed Compression) - 2 (360 degree) turns
LSC (Low Speed Compression) - 3 turns
HSR (High Speed Rebound) - 2 turns
LSR (Low Speed Rebound) - 7 turns

It just soaked everything up.....it matches the plushness of the Pike on the front....those two are a perfect combo.

I purposely tried to stay seated over the baby head rocks to see how well the shock was soaking things up. I can say I haven't stayed seated that much previously, really incredible to ride through that stuff seated and churning away at the pedals.

I did notice some spikes up through my backside when going at really slow speeds and hitting a square edge, I need to tweak the adjustments a little.....it's not a shock thing it's a first ride and lack of knowledge on the settings thing.

One thing to note, which I didn't....Cane Creek includes a great chart in the box that shows you where they put the settings prior to shipping it to you. I will follow this guide my next ride and adjust from there.









Now for the high-speed:
The faster you go, the faster you go :thumbsup: This is where the plushness really kicks in....just grip it and rip it through the nasties. I quickly realized I need to get in better shape to keep up w/ how far I can push the bike.

I do my best to take the fastest line on rides & not follow the "beaten path", the Pike/CC combo has me looking for even faster lines. And this goes back to getting in better shape....I carried a lot more speed and was able to pedal more through the nasties on my favorite gradual downhill rocky trail....it's about a 4:00 stretch.....I KABOOMED myself at about the 3:15 mark. Had to shut 'er down and limp the last :45 with my ego shattered 

I can't wait to get it out there again for more fine tuning...


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

How was the climbing thru that rock garden? BTW, love that shade of blue!


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Climb Switch Technology*



okie_calvin said:


> How was the climbing thru that rock garden? BTW, love that shade of blue!


Great question.....the bike always did a really great job of keeping the rear wheel glued to the ground on technical climbs like that, have been really happy with it. 
The CS switch on the Cane Creek shock is legit....rear wheel completely glued to the ground and noticeable difference in pedaling efficiency. I should have expanded on "What surprised me the most was how great it pedaled."

The info on the CS technology on Cane Creek's site is no B.S. or marketing fluff
Climb Switch Technology


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm still not a fan of reaching down to switch the suspension. So I just run in trail mode for now. No complaints so far! 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Blue Angels Navy Blue & Yellow*

2nd Color Option









Back-stories on where the Color Inspirations came from and updated info about the frame/project are now posted on the product page

JedEye9 Prototype - 27.5 | 29er | Switchback Bikes

Thanks, Scott


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Aww shucks... ::blushes::

Posted via mobile


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Steel hard tail made by Zen in Portland. That is a good thing!


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

smilinsteve said:


> Steel hard tail made by Zen in Portland. That is a good thing!


Heck yeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

A reality of starting up a Bike Brand

10:18pm on Good Friday....

Skype IMing with:
Taiwan, New Zealand, Chile, and South Africa.....

No rest for the wicked, but how cool is it that technology has progressed to the point where you can be gettin biz done w/ all parts of the Globe at 10:18 in the P M on Good Friday....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Switchback Bikes said:


> 1
> If these guys put the CS version on this frame, I can see it actually pedaling really good
> 
> View attachment 886544


Is that the new Klein Mantra?


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Kronk said:


> Is that the new Klein Mantra?


HHHHHAAAA!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOAT (Dec 31, 2004)

This bike kills!!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Reppin the chocolate frame! Specs? Weight? Favorite flavor ice cream? Lol 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Dude! That has to be ppllluuuussshh! I mean, do you even feel any rocks? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

How does it pedal with the coil shock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Whats the weight on your Thumper?

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOAT (Dec 31, 2004)

I need to weigh it someday. Climbs better in loose, rocky technical terrain, in my opinion, but I put coils on all my bikes. I weigh 230lbs and coils ride higher in there travel without becoming to harsh. It really flies going down now! It definately has more movement on smooth , flat terrain but I won't go back now.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

BOAT said:


> I need to weigh it someday. Climbs better in loose, rocky technical terrain, in my opinion, but I put coils on all my bikes. I weigh 230lbs and coils ride higher in there travel without becoming to harsh. It really flies going down now! It definately has more movement on smooth , flat terrain but I won't go back now.


Great info....


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Thumper to Switchback Unveil9 paint/graphics transition*

Working on a Hammerhead Thumper graphics to Switchback Unveil9 Powdercoat/Graphics transition....here's a peak


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Switchback Bikes said:


> Working on a Hammerhead Thumper graphics to Switchback Unveil9 Powdercoat/Graphics transition....here's a peak


Thats nearly the exact color of my custom PC titus!

Also, Scott, what does your Thumper build weigh?

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> Thats nearly the exact color of my custom PC titus!
> 
> Also, Scott, what does your Thumper build weigh?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


Nice! I'll take an updated pic with the CC DB AIR CS, Hilo dropper, & High Roller rear & weigh it.....and post

It started at 28lbs 8oz in Trailbike build (Revelation XX, Fox CTD, IKON 2.35s, Next SL Seatpost)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Switchback Bikes said:


> Nice! I'll take an updated pic with the CC DB AIR CS, Hilo dropper, & High Roller rear & weigh it.....and post
> 
> It started at 28lbs 8oz in Trailbike build (Revelation XX, Fox CTD, IKON 2.35s, Next SL Seatpost)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm, im what drivetrain config? Wheels?

So mine would drop a 1/4 pound in smaller frame, add 1LB for dropper, 1/4 pound tires, 1/4 for bigger fork.

I think 30LB in enduro build would be reasonable.

Thanks for the response!

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> Hmmm, im what drivetrain config? Wheels?
> 
> So mine would drop a 1/4 pound in smaller frame, add 1LB for dropper, 1/4 pound tires, 1/4 for bigger fork.
> 
> ...


Pike, XO1, i9 Torch Trail Carbon....mine is an XL...so expecting it to be 30-31lbs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*New Blog Post: NOT EVERY MOUNTAIN BIKER SPEAKS ENGLISH*

Not Every Mountainbiker Speaks English - 27.5 | 29er | Switchback Bikes


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*JedEye9 Prototype - Purple Heart Color Loaded On The Product Page*









JedEye9 Prototype Frame - 27.5 | 29er | Switchback Bikes


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Thumper to Unveil9 Color/Graphics Conversions*

They are now live on the site!

Switchback Unveil9 Conversion - 27.5 | 29er | Switchback Bikes



























Different color decal options as an add-on will be updated on the site soon as well

Thanks, Scott


----------



## It'sPopNotSoda (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh man... That purple and gold Jedeye9 is awesome! I guess it's just the vikings fan it me.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

It'sPopNotSoda said:


> Oh man... That purple and gold Jedeye9 is awesome! I guess it's just the vikings fan it me.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Unveil7 Prototypes getting prepared to ship to us!*

Loaded some sneak peak images on the product page of the frames getting packaged/boxed up as they prepare to ship them our way!

Unveil7 Prototype - 27.5 | 29er | Switchback Bikes


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Blog Post - What Is Beauty*

New blog post "What is Beauty" This is a really great one, IMO, courtesy of Blog Contributor #adamhunt

What Is Beauty? - 27.5 | 29er | Switchback Bikes


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Horses are a trails nemesis, I understand the pleasure of riding a horse on the trail but damn do they ever damage them.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Switchback Bikes said:


> View attachment 886544


What is this?


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

RAM Bikes Unified Rear Triangle Full-Suspension Singlespeed

http://m.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/art...d-bikes-from-gt-rocky-mountain-and-felt-40746

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

What are the frame only weight difference between the sizes? Scott, could you weigh some of the frames (Unveil9) you've got around?


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

PHeller said:


> What are the frame only weight difference between the sizes? Scott, could you weigh some of the frames (Unveil9) you've got around?


Weighed the Gry Anodized frames when we first received them  
Small: 6.75lbs
Med: 6.75lbs
Lrg: 7.2lbs
XL: 7.5lbs

Thanks, Scott


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

XL with shock and rear axle.










Posted via mobile


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Crazy how big of a jump from Small/Medium to Large/XL. Nearly a full half pound of extra material. 

I'm guesstimating the large Unveil7 with Monarch Plus Debonair, headset and axle will weigh around 7.80, but that might be a bit high. 

Even so, crunching the numbers in Excel still gives me a 28lbs build on the Unveil7 and thats with an "AM" build complete with dropper, big tires, Debonair and Pike 160.

Here's hoping.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

PHeller said:


> Crazy how big of a jump from Small/Medium to Large/XL. Nearly a full half pound of extra material.
> 
> I'm guesstimating the large Unveil7 with Monarch Plus Debonair, headset and axle will weigh around 7.80, but that might be a bit high.
> 
> ...


*Unvei 9

Also expect the painted version to weigh about a 1/4 pound more than the ano as well.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Right, I'm aware the above number are for a Unveil9, I was talking about the Unveil7 proto I've got coming....in raw. Extra lightness.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

PHeller said:


> Right, I'm aware the above number are for a Unveil9, I was talking about the Unveil7 proto I've got coming....in raw. Extra lightness.


Oh my bad. Thats very exciting. As well made as the 9 is, I would love to see how stiff the 7 is gonna be.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOAT (Dec 31, 2004)

So I had shoulder surgery and will be off the bike for a couple of months.
I had 2 Thumpers a large which I sold to a friend and this one which is an XL. I have found that I prefer the fit of the large. So I think I will sell this one and get a new large from Scott. So if anyone is interseted in this XL frame or frame/fork/etc combo or more hit me up.. Time to wheel and deal while I rehab!
db


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Something new this way comes....*

the Behind The Curtain details to follow soon....


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2014)

So a semi unveiling is taking place i see


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Why were these frames chosen to be the Reveal7 and Reveal9 Frames?*



Switchback Bikes said:


> the Behind The Curtain details to follow soon....
> 
> View attachment 891342


Here is the Behind The Curtain info on the Reveal9 and Reveal7 frames

Behind The Curtain - 27.5 | 29er | Switchback Bikes


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Scott, 

Can you clarify on the travel of the bikes and why its changed? It seems like some earlier models of Thumpers were listed at 120mm, but the 130X had 130mm, and now some of the more recent Thumpers have 130, as well as the Unveil9. 

On the flip side, the Reveal7 will have 150 and the Reveal9 will have 120?


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

PHeller said:


> Scott,
> 
> Can you clarify on the travel of the bikes and why its changed? It seems like some earlier models of Thumpers were listed at 120mm, but the 130X had 130mm, and now some of the more recent Thumpers have 130, as well as the Unveil9.
> 
> On the flip side, the Reveal7 will have 150 and the Reveal9 will have 120?


Thumper/130x (and soon to be Unveil9) is the exact same frame....it has 130mm travel....we (when we were Hammerhead) held up the 2nd shipment of the 1st Thumper production run because the Thumper graphics weren't received very well so we had them stripped and refinished as 130x frames. Here is a PR about it from Bike Rumor

So the frames went from:















To:















The Thumper frame were selling great in New Zealand and we had a dealer there snatch up all of the 130x frames once they were refinished!

Hammerhead 130X - Bike Otago He actually has quite a few (he bought a ton of them) of them still in-stock if anyone likes those graphics better :thumbsup:

I explain the process behind choosing the Reveal7 and Reveal9 frames in the Blog Post I just posted....check it, think you'll like the Behind The Curtain details.

Behind The Curtain - 27.5 | 29er | Switchback Bikes


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

That's a great post on your site, pretty interesting stuff and definitely "behind the curtain"!


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

okie_calvin said:


> That's a great post on your site, pretty interesting stuff and definitely "behind the curtain"!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Unveil7 Prototypes Shipped*

The Unveil7 prototype frames shipped our way 2-days ago, be here next week!

Here are some peaks at a couple our Distributor in New Zealand is putting through the field testing phase

He had them custom powdercoated....front triangles before reassembly









Almost built up and ready to hit the trails









Shuttle Time!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Omg I LOVE that color. Are those the 160 travel? 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> Omg I LOVE that color. Are those the 160 travel?
> 
> Posted via mobile


No doubt! 150mm travel....GEO based on 150mm fork

Unveil7 Prototype - 27.5 | 29er | Switchback Bikes


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

That's the one I want! Lol 

Posted via mobile


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Loaded Carbon bar, gold hose, and oury grips.

Always been an oury fan, as I like large grips, and the hose matches the build. The bar is 760mm, 10mm less than my current bike, but I doubt Ill miss the extra little bit of width.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Unveil7 Protoype Field Testing in New Zealand*

Couple shots of the Unveil7 Protoype rocking the trails in New Zealand


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh.. My...... 

Posted via mobile


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Switchback Bikes said:


> Couple shots of the Unveil7 Protoype rocking the trails in New Zealand
> 
> View attachment 896737
> 
> ...


Really nice looking Scott!


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks! Really excited about the bikes....have some people here in the States field testing them currently....should have some good feedback from them soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maettu (Oct 10, 2005)

Any info about the frame weight of the Reveal9 carbon frames?
Thx


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Will have frame weight info to publish soon....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Received this image from Taiwan last night 
Switchback headbadge development,
This is the sample headbadge the Vendor in Taiwan sent for final approval. It will be "bent" for production.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*GodzillaSanta*

GodzillaSanta will be delivering the Reveal frames this week :thumbsup:

Behind the Curtain Blog post about bringing the Reveal frames to market

Behind The Curtain ? 27.5 | 29er | Switchback Bikes


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Why isn't the Jedeye 9 on the website?


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Why isn't the Jedeye 9 on the website?


It's on hold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

I think a steel cross bike should be next. Anyone? Buehler? Buehler? 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> I think a steel cross bike should be next. Anyone? Buehler? Buehler?
> 
> Posted via mobile


HA! I like it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Or a reasonable priced carbon disc road bike. Hint hint.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> Or a reasonable priced carbon disc road bike. Hint hint.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


Me likie that too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh snap. Our a carbon road /cross bike. It can come with two wheel sets... Just sayin '

Posted via mobile


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Or a 140mm steel hardtail with slack geo, dropper post, 1x11 drivetrain, 50mm stem, 780mm bars and in 29 and 27.5 options.
Kind of like a Jedeye EVO


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Or a 140mm steel hardtail with slack geo, dropper post, 1x11 drivetrain, 50mm stem, 780mm bars and in 29 and 27.5 options.
> Kind of like a Jedeye EVO


Yep, that's at the top of the list....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Or a 140mm steel hardtail with slack geo, dropper post, 1x11 drivetrain, 50mm stem, 780mm bars and in 29 and 27.5 options.
> Kind of like a Jedeye EVO


Here's a mock-up of another JedEye9 Prototype frame I am targeting....will add sliding dropouts...keep the BB Threaded....internal dropper post routing










Really hard to keep it on hold....that whole available funds thing is a bummer 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Switchback Bikes said:


> Here's a mock-up of another JedEye9 Prototype frame I am targeting....will add sliding dropouts...keep the BB Threaded....internal dropper post routing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really cool! I can't wait for it to be released.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That looks really cool! I can't wait for it to be released.


I would rather see a thru axle than sliders. If had ISCG mounts you can tension the chain for ss that way.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

10mm thru bolt? 

Posted via mobile


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd like to see a *much* more radical slope on that top tube.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

FastBanana said:


> I would rather see a thru axle than sliders.


Sliders can have a through axle. Win Win!


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Captain_America1976 said:


> Sliders can have a through axle. Win Win!


Yep...12 x 142 sliders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maettu (Oct 10, 2005)

Maybee a straight 44mm head tube would look better on this frame than the tapered one.

I would like to see 142x12 rear axle and rear end clearance for 29+ tires...



Switchback Bikes said:


> Here's a mock-up of another JedEye9 Prototype frame I am targeting....will add sliding dropouts...keep the BB Threaded....internal dropper post routing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maettu (Oct 10, 2005)

Any news about the Reveal frames? Cant't wait to see pictures...



Switchback Bikes said:


> GodzillaSanta will be delivering the Reveal frames this week :thumbsup:
> 
> Behind the Curtain Blog post about bringing the Reveal frames to market


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

maettu said:


> Maybee a straight 44mm head tube would look better on this frame than the tapered one.
> 
> I would like to see 142x12 rear axle and rear end clearance for 29+ tires...


Hmm 142 rear does sound nice

Posted via mobile


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

maettu said:


> Maybee a straight 44mm head tube would look better on this frame than the tapered one.
> 
> I would like to see 142x12 rear axle and rear end clearance for 29+ tires...


Good input, appreciate it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Make sure you package them correctly*

This is why you make sure the manufacturer packs the frames really well!

Box was fine when it showed up from Taiwan....this damage happened from here to Washington State. Frame wasn't affected! :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

maettu said:


> Any info about the frame weight of the Reveal9 carbon frames?
> Thx


Reveal9 Carbon Frames with: Monarch XX, Shimano Thru Axle, & a Seat Collar

Size Med: 5lbs 4oz 
Size Lrg: 5lbs 7oz
Size XL: 5lbs 8oz


----------



## MotoMark (Aug 18, 2004)

Like the JedEye9 evo concept. Sliders are cool but can add a fair amount of cost if done well... check the price on Paragon ends alone. Just a 142x12 would be nice. Make sure a 2.4 Ardent fits or 2.35 Ikon fits with it in shortest CS mode and you might have a winner.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Are there any updates on the company? It makes me sad to see the number of bike models dwindle on the website. Now there's only the couple remaining Thumpers and a few Unveil9s.
I hope Switchback bikes makes it, there are so many good bike ideas in this thread that it would be a shame to see none of them come to production.
Especially that JedEye9 Evo, I would love to have one of those.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

My bud has one of these and needs a new der hangar. Apparently he cant find it and needs to get one milled. I'm wondering how many owners are out there and might need any before we make an order. Anyone need a hangar or extras?


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

bamwa said:


> My bud has one of these and needs a new der hangar. Apparently he cant find it and needs to get one milled. I'm wondering how many owners are out there and might need any before we make an order. Anyone need a hangar or extras?


 I know the owner, I'll reach out to him and see if there's any laying around. I'll get back w/you as soon as I hear from him.


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Hangers*



bamwa said:


> My bud has one of these and needs a new der hangar. Apparently he cant find it and needs to get one milled. I'm wondering how many owners are out there and might need any before we make an order. Anyone need a hangar or extras?


Thanks for the heads up @okie_calvin...

@bamwa my guess is your friend is one of the people that purchased one of the Carbon prototype frames that I sold off earlier this year when we weren't able to go to production on the frames because of the MOQs (minimum order quantities) required.
















They came with a Shimano direct-mount hanger...I told every person prior to the sell that if they wanted a normal hanger/to run SRAM they would have to find a machine shop that can Fab them one.

I also told each person that if they wanted spare Shimano direct-mount hangers they would have to get the Fabbed as well because the manufacturer requires a 350pcs MOQ and there weren't extras available for the prototype frames.

The dérailleur hanger "issue" is one reason why I sold the frames for 1/2 the price of my landed cost. The other reason being they are prototype frames and Switchback wouldn't offer a warranty on them.

The manufacturer does state the frames come with a 2-year warranty and I told each person that if there was a warranty issue I would be happy to put them in touch with the manufacturer for warranty review.









If it's for a Thumper/Unveil9 the info on where to get one is on the product page 
Thumper Frame â€" Switchback Bikes

Unveil9 Frame â€" Switchback Bikes

I don't have those in stock because MOQs is 350pcs and I found a guy stateside that sells them so throwing some biz his way.

Hope that helps....Cheers!


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello Switchback, I understand what you told him. I am only asking if anyone else needs one or two. Reason being, I don't know if I should just clone one or two, or spend the time to model it up in autocad so them can be milled to help other riders. Can you disclose
how many of the prototype carbon models you sold? Is that link for the #338 for the rest of the batch that were not thru axle? Thanks


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

We have made the decision to Walk Away and will cease operations October 16th, 2015. A huge thank you to everyone out there for Coming Along For The Ride! 
More info here:
About ? Switchback Bikes


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Switchback Bikes said:


> We have made the decision to Walk Away and will cease operations October 16th, 2015. A huge thank you to everyone out there for Coming Along For The Ride!
> More info here:
> About ? Switchback Bikes
> 
> View attachment 1019270


Kudos to you for taking the chance and trying something different. It's an extremely tough business and probably only getting tougher to compete in.

For people who own Switchback bikes that are still under warranty, does this mean the warranty is no longer covered once the company ceases operations in 2 weeks?


----------



## Switchback Bikes (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks @bank5!

Good question....there are some frames set aside for potential warranty claims down the road.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Switchback Bikes said:


> We have made the decision to Walk Away and will cease operations October 16th, 2015. A huge thank you to everyone out there for Coming Along For The Ride!
> More info here:
> About ? Switchback Bikes
> 
> View attachment 1019270


This really sucks.. It's too bad the market is already flooded with bikes or else you could have really done well. 
I was looking forward to one of your hardtails but I guess I have to keep looking.

I wish you luck on your next project, whatever that may be.


----------



## lazbone (Dec 15, 2013)

So was this a sham after all?

I received an email today which made me come look at this old thread.



epiphreddy said:


> Received an email that SB bikes has met their first manufacturer's minimum order. So glad that Scott is up and running. The bike industry needs more people like him!


----------



## lazbone (Dec 15, 2013)

THese bikes went from being sold out to ending up with a couple of prototypes that were sold off?



Switchback Bikes said:


> Excited to announce that the 1st production run of Reveal9 and Reveal7 frames is almost sold out! A huge thank you to everyone getting behind the Brand and helping us Launch!
> 
> Current ready to ship time, from Taiwan, is End of March.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

bank5 said:


> Do you think switchback will still be around 5 years down the road?


Well, I guess we know now. That didn't take long. Good try, though.


----------



## bikeotago (Jan 6, 2016)

We would like to let readers know that while the Switchback brand is not going to continue, we still have a large amount of parts and replacement frames incase people need them. We aim to hold a good amount of these to help service riders that have issues for many years to come. We have good stock levels of derailleur hangers (and can order more if needed). These are available on our website here. Derailleur Hanger - Hammerhead / Switchback - Bike Otago.

For other parts, please email us on [email protected]

We also still have a few frames to sell (with or without parts), which we are happy to offer at a really low price. If interested, please contact us and make an offer!


----------

